# Guys ACU Part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel xx


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

replying to Wiggie, 

yes it's under him. I just hate it b/c now we have to wait longer! We do have a consult at the Lister the wk after our Guys appt. I phoned the ACU and said I would switch to self pay if it meant we could have an appt with the ACU and the woman wouldn't let me. It's really strange it's under the gyno dept though b/c the form the GP filled out said ACU on it and ACU all over it. She also entered in all our tests and sent copies which show we need the IVF...

oh and also, at the GP I requested a referral to a genetics counselor and they sent me through a referral to a DEPRESSION counselor!! Ah, I just love our NHS trust, they are so on the ball


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI JVJM

Gosh what a palaver! Good luck with your various appts in the new year - hopefully at least one of them will help you take things forward....

Mani - are you OK? Not heard from you for a while....

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

jvjm, that sounds such a faff you poor thing. its maddening having to wade through the processes isn't it especially when they seem to be not what you'd anticipate!  i remember being sent by the ACU to the bloods unit in guys who turned us away saying they only do GP bloods, and to go to st thomas. so we got on the bus and went there, who turned us away saying that Guys should handle all guys consultant bloods so wouldn't do it either! phoned the unit who said that both should have done it. talk about left hand right hand not talking to each other. ended up back in the ACU where a nurse did it instead but it took up half the day just to take a blood sample in the end because of wrong paperwork or misunderstandings between different bits of the trust. but that was 2 years ago...


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Ive got loads of stories like that to add to yours!  The blood situation hasn't changed much.  I had to have a bllod test done as part of my pre op for a laparoscopy and they tried to send me to st Thomas.  I thought it was crazy that not one person was apparently able to take routine bloods from me where i was.  i kicked up a bit of a fuss and eventually they agreed to do it there only for the nurse to not then manage to find a vein.  she tried 4 times before giving up.  Tried to send me to St Thomas again which i refused, then she asked me to go back another day, crazy!!!!  I eventually had to wait an hour for a doctor to get back from lunch to do it.

Hi to all
x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Actually, Ive got a quick question if anyone can help?  I wanted to start taking some supplements in preparation for my next cycle as i am a poor responder so thought a few vits may perk our potential embryos up a bit.  I have bought some Wellman tablets for DP.  For myself i am already on prenatal but was thinking of taking:
Co Enzyme Q10, Vit c and zinc, Omega 3,6 & 9, Selenium with vits A,C & E.

What do you think?  Is it overkill or do you think it may help?  These particular supplements or can you suggest anything better?  Im aleady caffeine free and don't smoke.  I do have the odd glass of wine though which i stop when cycling.  I do yoga and go to the gym but i read somewhere that when stimming its a good idea to stop cardio vascular exercise as it takes the blood away from the parts that need it most.

Any opinions or advice welcome x


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the Omegas are good- the rest may be overkill. If you are taking the prenatal I wouldn't take anything else that contains the same thing. My private doc said it was overkill and you esp have to be careful about vit A as it can cause birth defects. I'm not sure about the others to be honest!


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi tamelia as long as you're careful not to over dose esp on the vit as jvjm said it might help. personally, we took everything for our fresh cycle which failed and did nothing for our frozen cycle which worked, so i'm doubtful whether our supps helped. but tbh, if they will help you feel you're doing something, then go for it.

had our app today. went well. situation same as before with terrible low sperm count but we were expecting that. at least its not worse! now just waiting for the next-but-one period end of jan so we can start. my next af is due xmas eve so annoyingly we'll have to miss that cycle as i won't be able to get bloods done in time. heigh ho. poor dh been told he'll have to go in early on EC day to do 'multiple ejaculations'. hehe. as if once wasn't bad enough (he hates having to go and do a sample in a hospital, feels so seedy), but then my sympathies are limited given what i have to go through


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Tam - I agree with the others, no point overdoing the vits, and avoid Vitamin A. You can take up to 1000mg of Vit C a day with no ill effects, zinc is good for cell growth and B6 and B12 are good for hormone production. And of course make sure your vits include 400mg of folic acid.

Flumpity - end of Jan will be here before you know it. And as for your DH - well if he thinks that's hard (excuse the pun!!) then he should try going through what we have to !!!

Wiggie xx


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

This is my first written piece for a while, but now I know that we are at Guys, I will write on this board! 

To cut a long story short, we were mucked about at Kings and as we are in Southwark borough we decided to move to Guys instead....eventhough we were top of the waiting list!
When at Kings we were told that it woul be six months and then they said next financial year - but anyway we are at guys now and have our schedule app on Friday....bloods have been done on day 3, and day 21 is on Monday 15th Dec...this is the first cycle and a little nervous but excited!  How is everyone finding Guys?  Anyone gonna be on having treatment during xmas??  Would love to hear from fellow Guys paitents...Was also thinking about the day 5 embryo transfer...if we get that far  
anyone have any advice? I am dreading the down reg,especially over christmas and also as work dont have a clue! Bring on the xmas party :-(


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Flumpity, great you are starting again soon, frustrating though having to wait the extra month.  I may well be going through it the same time as you.  Not sure if starting end of Dec or Jan yet.  Depends on what Im told.  Poor DH having to produce multiples.  Mine hates it too, he says it is such an unnatural situation and hates the thought the room is purpose built and all the material has been looked through by other people.  Like you say it is only a hint of the discomfort and stress that we have to go through.

Heathengirl, great news that you're getting started soon.  Ive only ever used Guys...2 fresh cycles and 2 Fets, although one was abandoned.  My reason for using them was that my first funded cycle which resulted in my daughter was at Guys and i couldn't fault there care and treatment first time round so decided to have my funded cycles there, i also felt some strange loyalty because of my daughter.  I found the care in April on my last fresh cycle not to be as good, a bit sloppy with note reading and calling back.  Felt they were overworked and all a bit stressed.  Now the move to 11th floor has happened things seem to have improved and they have extra staff now so hopefully that will make a big difference.  I have chosen to use them again anyway for round 3.  I feel like the place is my second home now anyway.
If you are starting the DR on 15th, depending on when your party is you may not feel any different.  Some people don't get any side effects.  The drinking may be the only issue but its never good to get drunk and xmas do's so could be doing you a favour, anyway i don't suppose the odd glass will hurt.  Just have all your drinks in a wine glass and no one will question you.
Blastocyst or 5 day embryo potentially has a higher chance of success than a 2 or 3 day for instance as it has already survived and developed that bit longer.  Not all embryos make it to blastocyst so be prepared that you may have none to transfer.  My preference is to go for blasto as i only want one transferred and i want to feel confident that the strongest contender has gone back.  There is arguement that if they don't make it past 3 days outside your body then they probably wouldn't inside either.  It's a bit of a gamble and better odds the more embryos to have to start with.  There is no guarantee though that a blasto will result in a BFP.  I have just received  BFN from my replacement with a successfully frozen then thawed then hatched 6 day old blastocyst.  Guys i think like to aim for more developed embryos before putting back so im sure they wil help you with that decision.  Good luck for Friday anyway and let us know what they say.

Hi, Wiggie and JVJM.  Thank you I'll take your advice and not overdo the vits.  I probably get most of what i need from food anyway and the pronatals.  Might take the omega's as i hear its good for the brain and i need all the help i can get in that department after already having had a baby!  I will look a bit more into Co enzyme Q10 as alot of people recommend this.

Hi to everyone else too.
Tam x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hello heathengirl, nice to meet you. don't worry about DR, you may find you have no side effects. i hardly noticed i was having IVF to be honest. a few hot flushes on the last 2-3 days of DR, and i was a bit bloated towards EC which was uncomfortable, but given what i'd been anticipating it was a breeze! I also had the odd glass of vino during DR as i figure being relaxed is the most important thing. 

personally i'd go for blasto everytime too. even it none made it so we don't get to ET, i am convinced that embryos either make it or don't whether in a petri dish or a womb, and i would much rather not have the stress of the 2ww with a day 3 embie again, when i could go for blasto instead. also agree with tam, i really don't want twins so would opt for single blasto every time i think. our daughter, amazingly, was a single frozen embryo 7 cells on day 3. she was thawed and then grown to blasto then transferred. the odds against that must have been enormous, so i think that's what's convinced me that embies either make it or don't despite anything you do.

I'm also right there with tam on guys. because they gave us our amazing daughter, i feel loyal to go there again. we found them great. the odd niggle about not calling back etc, but on the whole, as long as you are proactive and understand your treatment so know what questions to ask and what *should* happen, you will be fine anywhere. What i was particularly impressed by is that they did listen to me when i had ideas about what i wanted to do, and weren't patronising. eg i wanted a non medicated FET because i ovulate regularly so felt no need for the drugs. its a faff for the clinic because they can't pre-determine the ET day, but they were happy to go with my preference on it anyway, whereas i know people at clinics who won't do a non-medicated FET because its inconvenient to them. Likewise, we only had the one frozen embryo, but they were a) happy to freeze her (many clinics won't freeze less than 2), b) happy to thaw her and then grow to blasto in the lab despite there only being the 1 embie. So the cycle which gave us our daughter was very unusual and a faff for the clinic, but they were brilliant in every way with all my demands!

gosh tam, that is rotten luck your last cycle not taking, i really feel for you. but you have a daughter and produce blastos so it really must just be bad luck that time and will happen very soon for you.

love to all. Fx


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Tam and Flumpity, 

Nice to speak to you, thanks for the reply.....It took me ages to find the post!  I am not used to it all yet...
Great news that you both had first timers and I wish you well with the next cycles...

Thanks for the advice - we went to the acu at Guys on yesterday, and they have given the start date for 15th (monday) for down regging.....they had made a mistake with the dates that they told the medical company, they faxed them we were starting on 29th! So they had to give us a spare sniffer luckily and we receive the rest of the medication next week......I cannot believe it is happening! Good news is that the next appointment is on the 29th for a scan and to see if we can start the injections.... so only have a few days at work on the first few days while down regging...and then just have to make excuses for the new year while popping to Guys!
If, fingers crossed that we would start injections on the 29th, when would the E/C possibly be?? - all of course that we get to that stage, my husband keeps telling me not to get too excited and keeps quoting the 'hurdles' phrase that they used in the seminar!

I also feel the same way with blastos as you both and I think you have to think that way about if they dont survive outside they wont inside or you will be constantly thinking you have made a wrong choice....

Thanks to you both, and will keep you updated, any advice greatly appreciated! Sorry Tam about the last cycle, Do you have any plans to stick with Guys?  Good luck to you both x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey everyone

Just a really quick hi sorry had no internet for weeks...been a killer!!! Am reading thru all the posts so will do a proper one later

Hope you are all well
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Heathengirl - good luck with the down regging ! You normally inject for 9-14 days depending on your response to the stimms - so your EC would be 2 days after ending the injections, and ET 3-5 days after that, depending on whether they take embies to blast. 

So your treatment cycle could last anything from 14 - 21 days, from start of stimms to ET - which makes it really difficult to plan! On my first cycle I stimmed for 12 days, and on my 2nd one (short protocol) I only stimmed for 9 days and had a day 2 transfer - so it fely really quick.

Mani - good to have you back, hope things are OK with you....

Wiggie xx


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Wiggie - 

Thankyou for the info....Started DR'ing yesterday, about to take another sniff shortly...I am prepared for any side effects, but none yet - I suppose it wont kick in until Christmas Day! 
I had to ring a friend yesterday as I thought that I had done it wrong as couldnt taste anything either - but that probably because I have a little cold!

I will keep you posted, I read your signature info and I hope that in Jan it all works out....how come you are not choosing Guys for Jan cycle?

Chat soon
Heathen Girl x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi HG 

Good luck with the down-regging! I decided to try the Lister after 2 unsuccessful attempts at Guys, not beacuse I was unhappy with them, but more because I felt I needed a change. Plus they were very pessimistic about my chances of ever becoming pg with my own eggs - even though since my 2 attempts I have managed to get pg naturally! - whereas Lister said that while I am still producing a few eggs it is still worth a go. 

However I think this will be the last attempt with my own eggs, as I will be 40 next year and don't want to still be trying in 2 years time! Donors eggs have a lot higher success rate - as it is the age of the donor that counts.

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry not been on for a while, been reading messages but just not had the chance to post as been so busy.

Wiggie, I think changing clinics is a good choice, especially Lister, they have a good reputation.  If my next cycle doesn't work at Guys i may change too. Its well worth trying everything you can first with your own eggs before chosing donor, you will not have that niggling feeling of wondering if maybe as you know you would have given it your best shot.

HG, hope the sniffing goes ok and you don't suffer too badly.  I'm sure you'll be fine, i tend to just feel a bit tired and get a mild headache but nothing too unmanageable.  I hink alot of it is your emotions too because of what you are going through.  It is so hard to predict dates as the sniffer can delay your AF and your scans can be repeated until your follicles are large enough for egg collection.  I always stim for 3 weeks and some peopl only need just over a week so that part is difficult to predict as you don't know how your body will respond.  I always find though that i am always looking at the next AF or scan to keep me going through as the whole process can seem like ages if you just focus on the end part.  Always be prepared for the unexpected too whether good or bad.  Im sure you'll sail through.  Yes i am using Guys again this time round.

Mani have you got your internet sorted?  I feel like ive had my arm cut off without it, even if its just a couple of days!!

Hi Flumpity, thanks for you kind wishes, sounds like we've got similar thoughts.

I can't believe Xmas is less than a week away, still got loads to do but last day of childminding today so will have a bit of free time to catch up next week.  Doing a few extra shifts at the pub though so not too much of a rest!  Have gpt a bit of a cough and sore throat so really hope that doesn't progress into anything worse.  The vitamins should help keep it away.  
Got my consultation next Tuesday and really looking forward to getting started again soon.

Hello to all and Happy Christmas. Tam xx


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Wiggie and Tam, 


hope all well and looking forward to Christmas! Just a quickie as on the in laws computer up north! Currently on day 7 of DR'ing...and started bleed on day 6 - so hope that is normal!  So far so good....
Tam, I hope that Tuesday goes well with your appointment - I am certainly taking one step at a time, if only we could predit times it would be easier, but we will have to wait till the 29th !
Wiggie, Hope that the next tx works out at Lister - I have heard they are great also....

Happy Xmas to everyone x x x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Just a quickie...Merry Christmas to you all.  Sorry not been on but been really busy working extra and getting organised for Christmas.

Heathengirl, so whats your next stage then?  when do you start the stims?

Had my consultation on Tuesday and starting short protocol IVF cycle in January.  Had the option to start in about a week when next AF due but wanted to ask GP if she would help fund medication.  Surely no harm in asking!?  Appointment with her on 29th so timing would be too close so will start on AF after in January.  Means i can relax over Xmas and even have a drink.

Happy New Year too. Tam x


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Merry Crimbo all...lets hope 2009 is a good year! 

Hi Tam, 

How did the appointment go yesterday?  I had my scan at guys and everything okay with the lining etc and we started the stimming injection...so back to day one, and we go back next Tuesday 6th to see when the next stage could be...I cant believe how quick it has gone so far...

Happy New Year all x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hiya, the Doctor didn't outright say no but will check what is on offer for my area and let me know by Friday.  I feel satisfied that even if it's a no she has at least looked into it and given me a genuine answer.  Not expecting any help but had to ask the question just in case as i now some areas pay for meds.

Great news that you started the stimms, how you finding them?  I was fine during my first cycle and have no fear of needles but for some reason during my 2nd i went a bit stupid and found it difficult to do.  Can't wait to get started next time though.  

Just waiting for AF now, probably delayed by my last BFN but i can feel it due anytime soon.  I will be able to phone up and order my meds and schedule and look forward to following AF hopefully before end of Jan so can start stimms on day 2 i think it is.

Good luck for 6th, it'll come around really quickly.x


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Tam, 

Lets hope Friday brings good news, which borough are you in? Hope they can help out with the meds..If you dont ask you dont get!!

On day 3 of stimming tonight - I havent actually injected myself yet - leaving that to my husband! I just cannot do it - no side effects so far - I feel like I have been very lucky so far with reactions to the drugs...i think my dose is low now at 150iui so we will see on the 6th whats goin on inside! Guys said possible EC on Thurs 8th - so we will see, everything is crossed!

Have a great new year, will treat myself to a large wine tonight!  

Keep us posted, fingers crossed 2009 is a good year! x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi
Can i join, I saw a Dr yesterday at guy, i cannot remember his name i think it starts with T , or something, he said he is one of the new consultants, i saw him downstairs and he has referd me to the ACU clininc, would anybody know him, i am not sure if he from the middle east, but he seemed very nice, he said he had worked a bit at ARGC
So i am wating for a letter from ACu, self funding,How much do you pay for your first appt. 
I have a few frozen embs for FET, but I have thin lining and fluid in the cavity, he said I would need hysteroscopy, I have had HSG, and my tubes don't seem block and no hydrosalpix, but I have post history of mymectomy.
What should one expect from guys, When do you pay the full amount. I am not sure if i would use guys or not but i would like to see what they find out


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all.... just thought I'd introduce myself as I'm due to start my first cycle at Guy's in a few weeks.  Have been very impressed so far - had my first cycle in Nov/Dec out at a clinic in Norway... sadly a BFN but onwards and upwards we go..

Our go at Guy's is our NHS freebie and I couldn't believe there was no waiting list.  We were also due to be treated by King's (it's a 10 minute walk away) but after it took them 3 months to even acknowledge our referral and another 3 months to get a prelim appointment I was starting to tear my hair out.  Couldn't have been more different so far at Guy's.  

Am waiting for my next cycle to start (due in about 10 days) and then I need to go in for day 3 tests and prepare to start downregging on CD20.  I can't wait to get started... didn't find the first cycle too bad and with minimal side-effects.

Look forward to getting to know you more and good to hear some success stories from the clinic.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Happy new year to you all - and let's hope it's a positive 2009 for all of us!

Tam - what did your GP say in the end? I'm still waiting for my NHS funding to come through   won't be until this summer at the earliest, hence self-funding in the meantime. My GP refused to fund the meds as I am on the NHS waiting list

Heathengirl - good luck with the stimms, sounds like it's all going fine. Roll on EC day!

CHoice - was it Dr Tarek El-Toukay you saw? I have seen him a couple of times and he was always very helpful. If self-funding I think you have to pay £200 for the ACU consultation and then  the full cost of the tx prior to starting. Have you been referred for a hysteroscopy?

Londonlottie - good luck with your next cycle, glad you have had a good service at Guys. I think they are more organised than Kings! 

I am due to start my next cycle (short protocol) when my AF turns up at the end of next week - just need a scan on day 2 and then all being well I should be able to proceed straight away. 


Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Wiggie
I think that was the doctor i saw
I am already seeing another Dr at harmmasmith privately for hysteroscopy, so i don't think it is worth it, going to guys


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Wiggie, still don't have an answer, I phoned my Doctor on Friday and they haven't been able to get through to the PCT to check what funding im allowed.  I should know by Tuesday.  That's a long time for you to have to wait for funding?  I guess they want people to pay privately and hope it works so saving them money.  Hope AF arrives soon so you can get going on the stimms.  You'll be on your 2ww before you know it.

Hi London Lottie, good luck for getting started.  My first NHS funded cycle back in 2006 resulted in my daughter so i hope that's encouraging for you.  

Hi Choice, I think the consultation is £200 and you have to pay everything in advance.  I too had fluid in my uterus but caused by hydrosalpinx.  Had laparoscopy at St Thomas' and both tubes clipped but don't know what it could be in your case if your tubes are ok, may be worth them having a look though as the fluid can be toxic and minimise your chances of it working.  They have alot of information on their website, well worth a read and you can download their brochure and price list.

Heathengirl, Im in Medway and don't think we are entitled to very much here.  Hope your scan brings good news for you.  You must react well to the stimms if you are on 150.  Hope you have a nice number of eggs.  I have to take full dose at 450 for nearly 3 weeks and end up like a big balloon.

Hopefully I shall hear from Doctor tomorrow about med funding and will let you know outcome.  3 weeks to go for me to start yippee!!!!!!
Tam x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome... no doubt I'll be writing much more over the coming weeks.  Still coming to terms with the fact that cycle #1 didn't work while trying to look forward to the next one.  Not looking forward to those injections again!

x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hello again, nice to see people back here - it went all quiet in december, i thought it was something i said...    then i've been away all xmas and new year with no internet access.

lottie - we'll be cycle buddies. i'm waiting for AF due in about 9-10 days then go in for bloods and start DR cd20 ish too which will be, er, early feb ish won't it.

wiggie good luck! lucky really trying the short protocol, i don't know why they don't do it more for people. less drugs. quicker cycle. very similar success rates...


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Flumpity, Happy New Year to you!  Think December was a busy month for everyone.  Everytime i logged on i called distracted into doing something else before i could post.  But no, I wasn't ignoring you.  Great news you're starting again soon.  I'll be about the same time as you as im doing short with stimms hopefully starting end of Jan.

Wiggie, I need some info please.  With short cycle, how often do they scan you?  I found out today that i have to go in on day 2 for a scan before i can start the drugs but not really been told much else.  Got to do all my bloods again which is a pain as it's over a year since they were done last.  Where does the time go? I'm self employed so trying to get an idea of how much time I'll need off for scans as need to travel up on train about an hour away.  I really hope this is the one for you.

Spoke to my Doctor today and they won't fund the medication as i already have a daughter but she said i was right to ask just in case.

Hi to everyone else too.

x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Tam

Yes if you're doing short protocol this time, then you go in on day 2 of your cycle for a scan, and then if all OK you start stimms (and suprefact injections) straight away, and then don't go in again on day 8-9 of stimming (day 9-10 of cycle). If you need monitoring for oestradiol (generally only PCOS patients have this) then you may be asked to come in every couple of days.  

Last time I was scanned just twice (days 2 and 10 of cycle), stimmed for only 9 days and therefore had EC on day 12 of my cycle  - so it really was quick, and involved a lot less visits than doing long protocol. So I would definitely recommend it! The reason why they don't like doing it routinely is it means they can't plan as well.

Shame you couldn't get funding for your meds. - but as you say, always worth asking!

Hi Flumps - welcome back!

Wiggie xx


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone - 

A lot of posts in the last few days - although Guys was very quiet this morning!

Welcome Londonlottie - Bet you are glad you moved to Guys now - I think the staff and admin  are so much better than Kings - we were referred to Kings by our GP in December 2007 and had a scan in March 08 in which we were told that IVF would most likely be in Sept 08 - they didnt even bother to ring to tell us that 'funding had run out' and that we would have to wait till next financial year (April 09) - we were always chasing them - so good move!  Good luck for 2009....

Tam I am not sure where Medway is? Shame about the meds but you had to ask or you wouldnt know....am still on the 150 for now - and a slight stitch pain in the right side..
We went for a scan today and we have to go back on Friday morning now as the drugs are working, but follicles are not quite big enough yet....we are to contiune with the 150 Gonal F and wait and see - really hoping for a EC on Monday or Tuesday - come on follies!

Welcome also Choice4 - and hello to everyone else, wishin you all the luck for 2009 x x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

good luck heathengirl, sounds like you're on track.

hiya tam - did i spy you on my other hangout at babycentre? 

hiya wiggie and happy new year to everyone. the short protocol really does sound great. i was adding up my long protocol from last time and it really does take ages. they had me on DR for 21 days, i now gather it was to coincide my cycle with a few other people so that they can do a whole day of EC together by aligning you all up which, whilst i can understand, is nonetheless annoying if you're one of those having to sniff and get hot flushes for a whole extra week for no real reason! then i stimmed for 15 days. so all in all it really took what felt a very long time.

speak soon


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Flumpity, just posted you on the other side ha ha.  We get about don't we!  Last 2 cycles have been like yours, starting sniffing on day 21 but they agreed for me to go straight into stimming as I am a slow responder and need maximum dose for the longest time.  Just hope it produces more eggs.  I would say ask to do it this way in the future as it shaves about 5 weeks off the length of the cycle, but you won't need to because it'll work this time for you!!!  Dr Khalaf did say they normally do long as you say it makes their scheduling easier and there is no evidence apparently that it produces better results although i think it definitely helps with the production of more eggs, it makes sense that it would because your body is working with the stimms rather than against the DRing.

Heathengirl, have you heard of Rainham, Gillingham or Chatham?  Well that is the delightful Medway Towns.  Great news your follies are growing nicely.  That means you could be on your 2ww in less than a weeks time!

Wiggie, thanks so much for the info.  Dr Khalaf didn't really go through the finer details of the scheduling for the cycle so you have saved me a phone call or appointment.  I shall do a little AF dance for you to hurry things along so you can get started.       

Tam x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning all - thanks again for the welcome 

Flumpity - well, I *hope* we'll be cycle buddies, but......... my cycle appears to be behaving very oddly and I STILL haven't had a temp rise indicating ovulation.  Now on CD24 and counting!  Is it normal for the cycle following IVF to be longer than usual?  I usually ovulate around CD17-18 so this is definitely odd for me.  Typical, because I'm desperate to get started for the next one!

Heathengirl - god, yes, I'm so relieved that we've moved to Guy's.  We didn't get that far down the line at King's - but I knew enough after just 2-3 months of dealing with them.  It took them MONTHS to even send out a reply to our initial referral letter from the GP; then when they did they cocked up the type of appointment they gave us... after waiting around for a few months I still hadn't even had an initial chat with them; let alone any diagnostic tests or referrals for treatment.  We went for a patients evening which also freaked me out - such an old building and the facilities just didn't seem very inspirational!  I asked a real clanger of a question too, which was to ask why their success rates for people my age (3 were so much lower than most other NHS clinics.  Hmm, I'll get my coat then, shall I..............


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh, just wanted to ask a question - so far, I have seen consultant Jan Grace for my initial chat, who then referred me to the Clinical Research Fellow (Raj, who was absolutely lovely).  Will I necessarily have an appointment at some stage with someone like Mr Khalaf or is it not necessary?

I'm waiting for the notes from my previous cycle to arrive - I was on long protocol last time (started DR on CD20 but then needed to stimm for 12 days, producing 7 eggs) and am wondering about short protocol.  Maybe it's something I should ask them about next time I'm there... at the rate my body's working I'd be keen to shave some time off the treatment!!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi LondonLottie, sounds like you are already on track to get started with this cycle so doubt you would need an extra appointment with Mr Khalaf but am sure you will be told if so.  If all your consent forms etc are signed and funding has been agreed and available for you now then I'm sure it'll just be full steam ahead.  If you have any doubts then it may be worth a phone call to them, don't want any more delays!

As for short protocol they may say no this time as i think they prefer to do the first cycle with them as long as it's more manageable to them and easier to control how your body responds.  Alot depends on your past history and how many eggs you got before.  Again, no harm in asking.
Tam x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for that Tamelia - I think I'll talk to them when I call to arrange my day 3 hormone tests on CD1 of the next cycle.  Which, the way things are going so far, could be next century!

xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi lottie, my first cycle after IVF was weird timings too. i think all the ivf hormones must have messed it up a bit. seem to recall it was longer like you're finding. but the cycle after that was normal again.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Lottie, I always have a messed up cycles after treatment, like Flumpity said it is usually ok the one after.  So frustrating having to wait isn't it, seems like a lifetime. x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Well my AF finally arrived today, so rang the Lister so see if I could come in for a scan tomorrow ready to start my short protocol, and they said due to lab constraints they are not starting any new cycles until March!! I couldn't believe it, because when I last spoke to them (it must have been late Nov/early Dec) they said it was fine just to call on day 1 of my AF and take it from there.  What they are now doing (as of this month) is putting all SP patients on the pill and then booking them in for a scan 2-3 weeks later, then having 7 day break, and then you start tx. So if I went on the pill in Feb I could start tx in March, but that is 2 months later than I planned!!

So I really don't know what to do now - whether to see if Guys can do a short protocol in Feb for me (which I am sure they would, given the new unit), or hang on for the Lister in March. Guys recommended the same drug regime for me as the Lister did, except the Lister use Cetrotide instead of buserilin, so I would just need to check that Guys are happy to use that protocol.

I am so annoyed though - as I was all geared up for tx this month (although work is really busy so it may be better to put it back 1 month....)

Hope everyone else is OK

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Oh Wiggie, i bet you are fuming!!!  Why on earth couldn't they have told you that earlier!  Hopefully Guys will agree to the same drugs.  Seems crazy doesn't it having to go on the pill!?  How does that benefit the cycle I'm confused.  Could you not just take nothing and wait for AF?  Tam x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry wiggie
Why did you want lister in the first place, if your reasons for going there are because you have had BFN in guys and want to change clinics then it may be good to wait for lister. i think they put all on the pills so they can cyle the ladies all at the same time, and quieting your system, and i think stop ovulation, and save the eggs, then, off the pill everyone, period comes then all march girls cycle at the same time
If they leave your period to come naturally in march it may not fall into the days they want to do the cycles
Well it is up to you to decide, I guess if you are ok going to guys again with lister protocol then thats another option


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

oh wiggie, that must be so bloody irritating for you. its so maddening when things like that occur. did you change to lister because will do more detailed genetic testing before your cycle? I had a friend who switched from her clinic (wasn't guys) because she'd had a couple of failed cycles, and went to lister to undergo a battery of genetic tests - about 16 different philes of blood were taken - which most other clinics don't do (only ARGC i think).

good luck in your decision.

Well AF arrived this morning so i made the phone call and am going into Guys for bloods this Thursday on CD3. I can't escape work to go tomorrow although i'm itching to just get on with it now. So with luck, i'll be starting DR end of the month or thereabouts.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Yes Choice is right - the Lister use the pill instead of down-regging to control cycles and book patients in for tx. However for me it kind of defeats the object of doing a short protocol in the first place !

I had previously decided to move to the Lister because (a) it was a change of scene (b) they were a lot more positive about me going for another tx cycle than Guys were, and (c) it was around the time that Guys were moving units that I was going to cycle again, so thought it better to go elsewhere.

Having said all that -  I left a message for Guys last night to ask whether I could cycle with them in Feb, and got a call back from Rachel this morning to say yes I can do a SP in Feb, they are happy to use the menopur/cetrotide protocol, and I just need to call on day 1 of my next AF to arrange. So full marks to Guys for customer service and promt response ! Plus by switching I would save around £1000.

Another bit of good news today was that I finally got the letter through from my PCT confirming my NHS funding for next financial year - which I have been waiting nearly 2 years for!  So we have pretty much decided that I will have one more tx with my own eggs in Guys in Feb, and then if not successful I can hopefully use my NHS funding for donor tx in the summer (provided my sister is still willing & able).

SO am feeling much more positive about the way forward today!

Wiggie xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wiggie
Today seems like a good news day for you all over
Good luck


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Good news Wiggie - glad it's all getting sorted out.  Such a faff this IVF business, isn't it?

I was meant to be going into Guy's to get my FSH tested when my period started, and then start long protocol on around CD20.  Well, typically, AF came out of the blue on Friday - couldn't get to Guy's in time for the nurses to do my FSH so missed it over the weekend.  Was also a bit concerned because it didn't look as though I ovulated last cycle (I last had IVF in December) and just don't feel as though my cycles are back to normal.

Phoned Guy's nurses on Monday and the nurse said she thinks we should wait another month, which I'm *fairly* happy with.  DP wants to wait too - he thinks we're going again too quickly - and if I'm honest a big part of me would like to feel as though we've got back to normal.  So now I'll go in for my FSH next cycle and start with the drugs in about 7 weeks.  I've asked if there's any way I could do a short protocol as I'm now worried that with the new dates I'll be having tx during a ridiculously hectic time at work.  At the end of March I'm due to work on a project which will mean 15 days work in a row; no days off... probably not the best time to be having IVF!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all.!!

id like to join this group as we are goig to start IVF soon at guys. we are due to have the PIE on 4/2/09. we are self funding as DH already has kids which is a real bummer as theres not much waiting list I would qualify as well!!! anyway we are self funding and i would like to know how long you ladies who are self funding had to wait to see a doctor and then how long until you started the treatment, we are having IVF/ICSI as DH has low sperm and low motility,

would be grateful for any advice!!
cheers

Jasmine x


----------



## heathengirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone - 

I am not sure what happened to my last post - it seemed to have disappeared 

Anyway - havent been on for a few days- we had some bad news on stimming scan on day 12 of cycle- apparently the folicles hadnt grown since day 9 - so cycle was abandoned 
I cannot believe the they stopped growing - They said it was unusual - We were on the Gonal-f 150iui - although originally were down for 225iui - so they have suggested to try again after 2 periods and try the 225 dose as originally planned! anyone had this problem?? Only problem is we have to pay for meds this time! As we didnt get to EC our free NHS go is still valid.
Also, I havent spoken to Guys, couldnt get through today to the nurse, but 4 days after the last drugs taken, I am havin weird brown discharge, I am worring a little as i am not sure what it is?? The nursee said I would bleed in 2-3 weeks......?

Anyway, glad all is goin well with everyone - write soon x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi heathen girl, bad luck on the cycle. that must be most frustrating. no idea what the brown spotting is, but probably just hormone withdrawl.

wiggie thats good news for you in lots of ways from the sound of it.

jasmine, we didn't have to wait at guys on our nhs cycle, nor our self funded fet, nor this time. just phoned and got an appt the following week.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Londonlottie - shame you're having to delay, but if you last had IVF in Dec then I think it makes sense to wait another month. I know they say you can try again after just 2 periods - but I found it takes me that amount of time for my body to get back to normal. Definitely worth asking if you can do a short protocol - however I think they prefer to do LP the first time they treat you.

Jasmine - welcome to the thread. What's the PIE? Yes if you are self-fundinf you should be able to get an appointment within a couple of weeks, and then if your tests are all up to date you can start treatment pretty much straight away after that.

Heathengirl - really sorry to hear you had to abandon your cycle, that must be so frustrating.  Yes the spotting is probably withdrawal bleeding from having your lining built up with the drugs.

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
im not sure what to do as we have an appt oon 16 feb 2009. but our referral was received on 8th jan!! so thats more than 2 week for an appt!!  i was told we had to attend the PIE (patient info evening) on 4the feb but we are away skiing that week so the woman i spoke to said she would book me in without us having to attend, i have emailed them to ask if we can have appt brought forward but havent heard anything,  its been 3 days!

do you think i should call? i dont want to be this pushy annoying patient before ive even started !!

Jasmine


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

definitely call. always always worth pushing, phoning and double checking everything. as long as you're really polite and nice they won't mind (in my experience anyway). x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes definitely worth calling the ACU. Their normal policy is not to book you in for an appointment until you have attended the info evening (so that you are already gemmed up before you get there I suppose), so that may explain the delay. But I am sure they can fit you in sooner if you ask. 

Good luck!

Wiggie


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

i havent heard from them (ACU ) yet, i also received written appt letter, i fgured they wont bring it forward and as BF is having SA tmorrow elsewhere, if we get an appt in next 2 weeks he will have to abstain again! which wont make him a happy bunny so will stik with the 16th feb. also if his sa is bad tomorow, it will give us time to get our head round things rather than plough ahead with another appt, im sure things will be hard enough once the appts start flowing,

also we got an appt in feb withoir having to attend the evening meeting otherwise we d prob have to wait until march!

how is everyone else today?

J x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Jasmine

If your other half is getting his SA done elsewhere then he won't need to re-do it for Guys will he? I am sure they accept results from elsewhere if done in last 6 months??

Wiggie xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all,


Wiggie- Hi it was nice meeting u this evening   , like I said before I am considering having my Tx at Guys so it would be nice to be part of this thread, if that's okay.

I have been invited for a PIE on the 04/02/09 at Guys, I am not sure what to expect on the PIE, but I am soooo happy that it is soon because initially I was told that I would have to wait until the next financial year (April 09) to start Tx.

I have also posted on the Kings thread because they are my other clinic option but I have heard and read so many positive points about Guys and just a few about Kings so I am  LITTLE CONFUSED as to what clinic to stick with    

I think the PIE might help me make up my mind.....does any one know what happens on a PIE?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi wiggy
well we had an SA from oct 2008 done somewhere else but guys told us they wanted soething more up to date. they wanted to base the decision on whether we have IUI or IVF on a second SA, we figured it was better to have 3 SA rather than 2 so thats why we are having this one done today. hopefully there is some improvement as he has made some big lifestyle changes and taken supps. Also as we are self funding we will take another SA to make it worth the money!

Hibiscus, welcome to the thread, we are also meant to attend the PIE on 4/2/09 but are away. maybe you can fill me in on what they say, it s like a small lecture where they tell you what to expect during the treatment and also so you can meet the team i guess. 

i dontknow much about Kings but when i was deciding between kings or guys they were much more efficient at guys and the woman i spoke to at kings was so rude i thought im taking my money elsewhere!!
jasmine x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hiya hibiscus and jasmine, 
we went to a PIE in March 06. it was basically a lecture theatre full of nervous and embarrassed / stressed couples. the consultant came on the stage and talked through what the IVF process is, how long it takes, and showed some slides of ICSI and early stage embryos etc. Also very briefly introduced some of the nurses and embryologists who were sat at the front. He was nice and it was quite interesting. Then they gave out the infomation booklet and a sperm analysis pot to everyone and told you to go and sign up for your first consultant appointment. there was a lady there making the appointments at a desk. and that was it. took about an hour max.

for us, we were so well read up on IVF / ICSI by that stage that it wasn't particularly useful as in, i didn't learn anything new, but if you haven't read up much and are new to the process, then i'd say it will be an informative event.

it wasn't particularly social. most couples (including us) just scuttled in, sat with each other, and scurried away again as fast as possible at the end.


i've got my treatment sheet through yesterday in the post. start DR on 2nd Feb. so just waiting for the call from the drug company some time next week I suppose.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Godd to meet you too Hibiscus ! And welcome to the Guys thread. My recollection of the Guys PIE was pretty much in line with Flumpity's description. I was also amazed at how many people were there (must have been 50-70 couples).  

We had our consult a couple of weeks later after the PIE and then started tx the next month, so it can all happen quite quickly once you have decided you want to go with them and your funding has been approved.

Wiggie xx


----------



## KiwiInLondon (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi ladies, 
Sorry to crash your thread but just wanted a bit of advice re contacting Guys ACU. 
I am transferring clinics to Guys as a self-funding patient to have IUI and am trying to get hold of someone to arrange initial appt but there was never any answer whenever i phoned all day today. Does anyone have another number rather than just the general number on their website? Is this a common prob? just bit concerned if i need to get hold of them once start treatment if they don't answer phones. 

Also is there anybody here that has had IUI at Guys who could tell what to expect?

Any and all advice welcome and appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi kiwi, that sounds annoying. i've always just called that main number and they've called me back usually the same day or a day later. i don't think anyone has ever actually answered it live though! but they have been good at returning the calls (so far).

you could just drop in and see them if you live anywhere locally? as i go past London Bridge on the tube everyday to go to work, i tend to just turn up at reception if i have any questions. that way you can't be ignored!  

best of luck. no experience of IUI i'm afraid. we're too hopeless a case for that.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

morning all!

just a quick  question for those in the know.  the dr told us at the rep medicine appt that we wold prob need icsi as male factor. however she also booked me for a hycosy in case the count improved enough for an IUI, my question is do we need a HYCOSY done for ICSI?? as eggs would be collected and put back in to womb., my uss pelvic was all normal.

i called guys this morning and was told no appt for hycosy until 12 feb!!  which means we would lose this cycle for TTC, i think its rubbish considering we are self funding.  we re already  having to wait until 16th feb to see the specialist when we were told it should be within 2 weeks of receieving referral which was start jan.  if we dont need a HYCOSY for ICSI i dont think ill bother booking until the next cycle and thats if its really needed.

sorry for the moan.

J x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi jasmine, 

we were told that they like to do a hycosy for a new patient before IVF anyway because it double checks all tubes really are clear better than a scan can. that way if anything goes wrong with the IVF cycle, sometimes they can still convert it to IUI as long as they know your tubes are clear. I had one and it was fine, no pain, over really quick. was really interesting actually to see the water shoot up my tubes on the screen!

i do remember that the hycosy has to be done on a certain few days of your cycle (although i can't remember when!) so that may be part of the reason for the delay to sync you up?

frustrating though to lose another month. i really know how you feel.

x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi ladies, thanks for the info on PIE, I am quite exited about the PIE because its my first time and I feel as if things have finally been set into motion.    

thanks, I'll let u all know how my PIE goes  

xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Jasmine - re: HyCOSy - yes I agree with Flumpity that it's worth having one done, as they can assess your tubes as well as the uterus. They normally try and do it in the first half of your cycle, so that it does not disrupt the chances of a natural conception that month (even if that's a remote possibility!). Otherwise they advise using some form of contraception that month.  

I know it's frustrating having to wait, but overall I think it's best to get all the relevant tests done before starting tx.

Kiwi - yes I have always found that if you leave a message they will get back to you. It's a bit of a strange system to get used to, but it does work. I've even had nurses call me back at 7 in the evening! 

Hope everyone else is OK!

Wiggie xx


----------



## KiwiInLondon (Jan 17, 2009)

Well i finally managed to get hold of someone at ACU after leaving couple of msgs and sending e-mail. Cos had Clomid through small private clinic i guess i just need to get used to how big clinic works.

I then spent couple of days sorting out exactly where my referral had gone to after i had faxed it over (turns out i confused them by saying i wanted to be seen privately when i meant self-funded - no idea there was a difference til then). I also then had to explain that i did not think it helpful to attend a PIE as i am being referred for IUI and could never afford to self-fund IVF and not in their area for NHS treatment. 
So i have now been offered an appt with a nurse on this Friday afternoon. Not sure if this is appt to start first cycle injections or whether initial appt before needing to see Dr but guess will find that out on Friday. Nervous and excited about this at same time!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi girls I saw this
see link on the BBC's article on the first array CGH baby in UK from CARE Nottingham , CGH is now replacing PGD

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7851069.stm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

I just heard about CGH on the news this afternoon what a fantastic breakthrough, lets pray they can complete all the necessary research needed to start offering the technique on a widespread clinical basis


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

oh wow, that sounds amazing. I fear it'll come too late for us though as presumably it'll have to go through years more testing and approval before it's widespread. but still great to know that people in the future won't have to suffer so much disappointment. I thank my lucky stars often that me and DH live and want children now and not 10 years ago because before ICSI, we'd have had virtually no change. As it is, we have the most amazing daughter anyone could ever wish for and I count my blessings every minute.


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

does anyone know of a good accupuncture clinic near to guys?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't believe that the woman who got pregnant using CGH  had thirteen previous attempts at IVF and three miscarriages. That takes somne tenacity! 

Flumps - I don't know of anywhere near Guys. This time I'm going to the London Acupuncture Centre on Harley ST. They recomend acupuncture pre- and post ET on the day, and can adjust their schedule to fit around ET timings. They are even happy to do this out of hours as well ( for a fee!). They cost £45 for a std session and £75 if outside of normal hours.

Wiggie xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi Wiggie!
how are you??
just would like to know what you think of london acu centre, i went there for the 1st time last week and 1st time acu, have you had acu before for IVF? and if so does it help.
i need help to relax as im stressed about a lot of things and while it made me feel a bit sleepy after im not sure it helped much!!

i have heard good things re this centre hence tried it but i was just left alone for 30 mins with needles stuck in me! and then the guy (jason ) came took them out and told me to rebook for next week saying he would take the treatment further.

I might try another place based in clapham but wondered if your (OR ANYONE S VIEWS ) first as its a lot of money to pay,

thanks!

J x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi wiggie and jasmine, yep i love the london accupuncture centre. went to a lovely guy there - Danny Maxwell - for a lot of 2006 and i'm convinced that he helped us get pregnant. both me and DH went. I am intending to go back there for the pre and post tx treatments this time, but i was just wondering if its worth seeing if there's anywhere nearer as its quite a trail back and forth and makes the tx day a bit stressful having to peg it up and down the tube! i recommend him very highly.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi flumpity
this daniel comes with high rec but hes away until march this year, i saw someone called jason who was nice enough but  didnt really explain much, like i said he keft me alone for 30 mins and then removed the needles and asked me to rebook for next week!

its also a pain to get to as you say,getting to regents park from london bridge isnt an easy trek, not sure what to do really. 

J x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jasmine

I've been having acupuncture for over 2 years now so I am used to it, and it has certainly helped regulate my cycle and reduce PMT.  I switched from Acumedic in Camden to the London Acu centre this time simple because my usual Chinese acupuncturist is away. I have also had acupuncture at the Clapham Common clinic in the past. 

I know what you mean about Jason - he is not the most talkative of people! - but it is normal to leave you alone for 30 mins while the needles do their stuff.

The thing with acupuncture is that it is a long-term treatment and you may not see the results for months or even years. However all the evidence suggests it can help with IVF tx, so if you can afford it I would give it a go.

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, never tried accupuncture but certainly thought about it.  Had reflexology before a cycle last year, was very relaxing but didn't work ha ha.  It's the cost that stopped me having accupuncture for this cycle although im sure i would benefit from it.

Maybe i will bear in mind for the future, should it be needed!!

Hello Jasmine, Hibiscuss, Choice, Kiwiin London, nice to 'meet' you all, don't think weve spoken before.   Ive had all my cycles at Guys.  My first one 3 years ago was successful so the hope is there.  Ive also had problems getting hold of a nurse by phone.  I was told to phone when AF started as i would need a scan on day 2...which was yesterday.  What a nightmare!  Left 2 messages on the nurses line and one on the main reception line but no calls back.  I needed to speak to a human being as i had to travel up by train and also make other arrangements for my daughter and childminded children i have so was fairly urgent.  I phoned again and the answerphone was full so tried a different extension and it cut me off.  How frustrating.  Finally got through to someone who could only have been trained by the phonejacker and had a very bizarre conversation. She kept telling me to speak to a nurse which i said i was trying to, she then then i need an appointment if i want a scan and to leave a message and they will call me back.  Explained that is what i had done and no one had called me back.  She then asked what was it i wanted, so kept going round in a loop of her asking me and then saying i need to speak to a nurse to make an appointment and leave a message.  Was tearing my hair our by the end   and just said i would come up regardless and sort it out whilst i was there.  Half hour later i got a call back from a nurse saying she wasnt aware of all the messages i had left.  Crazy dash to get to unit for the one and only appointment left available although i was told i must have the scan on this day.

Anyway, scan was fine and im now on day 2 of nasal spray and stimms and going back next Wednesday for follicle measuring and count.  

Hope everyone is doing ok.
Tam x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Can i be in your gang!!??  

Am new to chatting on here and so forgive me with my lack of abbreviations and 'chat' lingo!  have a lot to learn!

We are having ICSI at Guys due to male factor infertility and as i'm such a newbie i guess i'm in need of advice and tips from you gals!  I hope that i would be able to provide you all with the same and also hope that my inexperience doesn't get in the way of that.  

Am 10 days into the treatment, using synarel nasal spray...not the nicest thing i've done but keep telling myself a means to an end!  Going back next week for scan and hopefully to start injections.  

Have found Guys brilliant really, we started off an Kings but my husband found that the staff he came into contact with were less than helpful and so after a bit more research we moved to Guys.  Everyone has been lovely, really sincere and we feel that they really want the best for us.  

Am quite a practical person and so would love to hear your experiences so that i might be more prepared for whats coming next.  

Big Big thanks x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello Tamelia and mrsdavies     and big  , welcome to you both,

mrsdavies- I am fairly new to the site also and my '"chat lingo" is really hit nd miss...  but I am learning  , my DH and I are due to start IVF tx at Guys due to male factor. I actually think I am the most inexperienced, treatment wise, on this thread because I have never had tx, but it is really good to be able to come on here and ask questions to prepare myself for our tx, everyone is lovely so your in the right place  . How's your treatment going? 

Tamelia- Hi, it can be such a nightmare getting through to someone at Guys, I tried calling them yesterday also and it kept going to voicemail,and then then the voicemail box was full   so I tried another number and got through first time, I asked the guy on the other end why I could never get through to anyone on the main line and he just said that next time I should cal on the line that he answered. ...anyway it's good to hear that your scan was fine  ,    for your appointment next week.

A big   and  to jasmine,choice,wiggie,kiwiinlondon,flumpity and any one else I've missed out


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies!! welcome to mrs davies, tamelia and hi to evryone else.

this is a fab site and ive learned a lot already,
*hibiscus.* im as inexperienced as you as ive never had tx before either and we havent even got our protocol plan yet as our first appt is on 16/2/09.. where are you in your treatment?

*mrs davies.* ahh you will learn quickly all the shorthand as if youre like me youll be typing a lot and having a general read every few days!!! hope the spray is going ok. any horrible side effects yet?

i only know what ive read on these boards and its scary stuff. ive beenlucky enough to get to 37 without having much wrong with me and suddenly all these bloods for my poor veins and people looking into every nook an cranny., appararently you lose all dignity during child birth anyway so i see it as prep for that! not looking forward to the GA for the egg collection though, hate the idea of no knowing whats going on or whose looking at what!

am away for a week fr tomorrow - last hols before the fun and games start so will checkk in next week. hope u all have a good week with good scans, good bloods and lots of baby dust.,

J x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

just checking in to say hello really. so hello everyone. nice to see a few more people around. 
lots of us seem to be male factor at the moment. i blame the plastic industry polluting the water and reducing sperm counts.
my drugs arrived this morning so i now have a fridge full. they appear to have upped my gonal F dose this time - i was on 150 last time, now seems to be 225. i guess i'm 2 years older huh. last time we got 8 eggs and 4 fertilised, so hopefully their plan with the higher dose of stimms is to have a few more eggs to play with to hope we get more embryos.
I start sniffing on monday with 1st scan on 17th.

mrsdavies, let us know what you want to know and i will happily tell you warts and all. although, i found treatment last time was a breeze really so if you want horror stories then i'm not your gal. the days before and after egg collection was a bit bloated and uncomfortable, but nothing too bad really. other than that, a couple of night sweats on the DR (lovely) but no other symptoms.

good luck to everyone at whatever stage you're at.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Tam - sorry to hear about your probs getting throughto Guys, that kind of thing would drive me mad as well! It's so important when you are on SP to get scanned as soon as AF starts,  so I can understand your frustration

Mrs Davies - welcome to the board, and good luck for your scan next week

Jasmine - I was worried about going under GA at first, but now that I have had 5 gynae ops and 2 egg collections, I actually quite look forward to it!! The worst thing is having to fast and not drink beforehand, and I always feel thirsty afterwards. However the GA they use for EC is very light and really nothing to worry about.

Hi to everyone else, have a fab weekend

Wiggie xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All
I have a good chinese Acupunture lady in Epsom for £25 a session, she would do electro acupunture if you like, massage and cupping all inclusive, 
I drive all the way from london bridge to Epsom, but i really like her, She has been practising for over 10yrs.
She checks my blood pressure, pulse and tongue for every visit

For the wonderful service I get i don't mind the train or drive to her on my day off, she would also do weekends


----------



## KiwiInLondon (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to let you know that i saw Dr El-Toukhy at Guy's today for initial appt (who was so very lovely by the way) and he has decided that as i have had no response to Clomid alone at my previous clinic (Create Health), he wants to start me on Clomid + FSH injections with IUI. He discussed IVF option but said he would prefer to try couple of cycles of IUI first to see if he can get me to ovulate before moving on to IVF. As we are self-funding, IVF is not financially an option at moment so glad there was no pressure for that.

First though i have to have a Hycosy test i think it is called when they put liquid into tubes while scanning you to check they aren't blocked. Has anyone else had this? Is it something i can return to work after having done or would i need whole day off?

So am taking Norithisterone from this Sunday to induce bleed as on CD30 and no sign of AF, then will have Hycosy test in two weeks time and then at end of month take Norithisterone again before starting treatment. He has put me down for Clomid 100mg on CD2-6, then FSH (can't remember dose) on CD7, 9 & 11 initially with scans and bloods on CD3,8,10 approx. Then depending on what scans show, additional FSH injections until hopefully OV. Then HCG injection followed by IUI.

Bit disappointed that couldn't start injections this cycle but overall actually feeling quite positive for first time in months after all the disappointment of Clomid not getting me to ovulate. (I have PCOS and have not managed to ovulate naturally or stimulated yet and only had two natural periods in last 16 mths)

I guess this thread is really for IVF rather than IUI but would still like to linger around if ok with you ladies as nice to chat with others from same clinic.

*Hibiscuss* - can i ask what number you managed to get hold of someone on as i have struggled too to get answers to my msgs and ended up-mailing them in end. Thanks.

Best wishes to you all. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi kiwi, hycosy is nothing to worry about - no pain or anything, and no recovery time. you can go straight back to work immediately if you want to. i did. it wasn't really any more faff than just having a normal internal scan, they just squirt some water up as well! x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks so much everyone for letting me in!  

jasmine, the nasal spray has been ok.  in fact i was thinking it wasn't doing anything right as i was feeling very normal and had been warned by  the nurses to be prepared! that was until the end of last week where i found all my normal PMT symptoms completely exacerbated...worse than normal period pains, some night sweats and crying that would not stop!!    that only lasted for a day though.  i have put that down to the sprays, do you think that's right??  DH has been great, better than that actually.  

thanks for the pre-warning flumpity about the EC, that's the part of the treatment that i am most anxious about at his point.  i'm sure there are more anxious times to come but i'm not thinking too far ahead.  

thanks for the 'good luck' for my scan, i'm hoping all will be as it should be so we can progress onto the next part.  quite excited. 

hoping that all is well with you all
mrs davies x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI KiwinLondon

ANyone is welcome on this thread whether they hare having IUI or IVF - after all, they are all different forms of fertlity tx, with the highs and lows that go with it!! Your tx cycle will  come round before you know it.....

INteresting that they are prescribing Norithesterone to induce a bleed, I thought that as it is progesterone they normally prescribe it to delay AF? (that's how I've previously used it anyway). Maybe they are trying to promote a withdrawal bleed when you come off it.

The HyCoSy should be fine as long as your tubes are OK. As one of my tubes is blocked, it was painful for me for a short time during the procedure, due to the build-up of pressue. You will be fine to go to work afterwards. They will prescribe a painkiller for you as well.

Hi to everyone else!

Wiggie xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

thats a really good point wiggie, i hadn't thought of that! it makes sense that hycosy might be painful if there is a blockage. I had been wondering how come some people found it painful when I didn't. makes sense to me now.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Ok so now im panicking....heavy snow...no trains, day 5 of stimms and scan on Wednesday.  Do you think the unit will be open if it stays like this?  DP wont let me drive if no trains, do you reckon there will be any way round this potential predicament without having to abandon cycle? So much for being calm...am slightly stressed now!!


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

tamelia don't panic    just allow LOADS of time!!  i was there for my scan today and was there for 3 and a half hours in total due to staff shortages etc.....i'm sure they'd do anything to stay open!

dh was reluctant for me to drive so he picked me up and we drove to the tube and get there pretty easily once we were out of the snow!  

i'm sure trains will run better with a couple of days to conquer the snow!!  fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## KiwiInLondon (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome and info Wiggie. 

As i understand it, the Norithisterone is to raise my progesterone levels so that when i stop taking it the drop in level induces a bleed. So i take it for five days and then AF arrives about three days later. 

Hope everyone coping ok with the snow. I just made it in to work for the morning but came home early afternoon as no way was i going to risk getting snowed in at work and spending night there. Took some lovely photos of local cemetery covered in snow and then had hot chocolate and cake in cosy little cafe and didn't think about TTC for the whole day, so there are some good things about having this much snow and chaos! 

Take care if you have to leave the house and keep warm!


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope everyone's okay and enjoying the snow? 

Hello Kiwiinlondon the number that I got through on is 0207 188 0505 give it a try next time hopefully you will get through pretty quick, save you from sending emails.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Tam - hope you managed to get scanned today and that you didn't have to wait too long

Thanks for the number Hibiscus - I'll keep that for future reference!

I am just waiting for AF to start (due this weekend!) and then I go straight into stimms (presuming my scan is OK)

Wiggie xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

hope you all had a good week, with the snow not affecting appts etc etc, i was away so missed it all!!
how is everyone??

did anyone go to the PIE on the 4th feb? did i miss anything?

Ive had to cancel my Hycosy which was this thurs cos of work.- have a big meeting and i dont want to tell them about the scan, anyway i called the number for hycosy and after 20 tries cos number engaged i got some jobsworth lady telling me to call back when i get my next period. now given that we are self funding AND we were referred on 8th jan ( and we re meant to be seen within 2 weeks and not got an appt until 6 weeks ) i got a bit irate with her. i didnt get an appt last month as they were fully booked and now she is telling me to call back? i dont think so.!! anyway i managed to get an appt for day 10 of my next cycle. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!
was anyone else given diclofenac and antibiotics to take PR before the procedure? ive heard its not that painful so dont want to be shoving things up there if i dont need to!

*mrs davies*, how are the dr going? you must be starting stims soon?

*wiggie* did AF come at the weekend? you must be starting stims now?

im feeling a bit nervous!! we didnt talk re babies or anything while we were away and now we re back in the thick of things with this appt. poor BF is still bitterly disappointed the sec SA wasnt good with ASA as well so he feels hes to blame for us having to do all this.

how is everyone else going to manage time off fr work? after EC and ET? or are you going to just carry on as normal. so much to think and plan!
Jasmine x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in ages!!!

Jasmine - welcome back  , how was your trip? Did you go anywhere nice? I went to the PIE on the 04/02 and it was informative, I don't think you missed that much general info wise, as the PIE just goes over what to expect during tx and I think most couples/individuals know about this before they have their first consultation I know I am constantly reading up about fertility treatments. 
One thing I didn't expect was the turnout, I though maybe about 20/30 people in a small conference room but there were about 200 people in a big university type lecture room ,some people didn't even get seats as I think it was overbooked, I now realise how busy the ACU unit is and appreciate why it is so difficult to get through on the telephone. I think the PIE is a good idea though because your introduced to some of the nurses and clinicians, the bulk of the talk was given by Dr Yacoub Khalaf and you had a chance at the end to ask him or the nurses/clinicians questions about your treatment. It ran a little late but we were finished at about 07:15pm we were also given our consultation date and HFEA consent forms to complete and return.

So what did the clinic say do you have to attend another PIE? 

Wiggie   - How are you? how is stimms going? 
Msdavies   - Are you on stimms now?How is it going?

Hello to kiwiinlondon,Tamelia and flumpity, and a big hello to any one I missed out


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Jasmine- how annoying re: your appointment. Yes I was prescribed voltarol and antobiotics to take before the HSG. However when I found out that I was going to have to pay £6.50 for 1 voltarol suppository, I just got the antibiotic, and took Ibroprofen instead and it was fine.

Hibiscus - glad you survived the PIE. When  is your consult?

Well I was due to start stimms this weekend and my AF never came. So I took a pregnancy test and guess what - a BFP!!! This is the 2nd time this has happened when I am about to start a new cycle. Those of you who've been around the board will know that last time it did not work out, so I am really hoping it will stick this time. I will keep you posted!

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

hi all... 

wiggie that is really lovely news, really keeping everything crossed for you.....     its great to hear some positive news xxxx

ooh jasmine very jealous that you were away whilst the country came to a halt....had to listen to a lot of 'how do they cope in russia when it snows there...does everything close' anyway think stimms are making me less tolerable as i was joining in full throttle on this debate!!   i'm not sure about time off work at the moment.  i only told my boss today so that taking time off might be a bit easier.  People keep telling me different things about time off after EC and ET, not sure what to do..what does everyone think??  

that's a shame about your  hycosy jasmine, i was given antibiotics to take orally and took a couple of paracetamol afterwards as i had some cramps.  i wouldn't have needed diclofenac but i guess that would cover you just in case the procedure is uncomfortable.

well....the stimms are ok, over a week of it now, my dose started off low-ish but has been increased considerably (i feel) so that i don't under respond.  been feeling like i could cry at the drop of a hat but other than that, and feeling like a pin cushion, its been ok.    i have found though that i have had some spots!   that's not like me so i'm putting it down to the stimms.  its like being a teenager again!  scans so far been ok, i have lots of little follicles rather than a few big so i think that is why they are keeping a close eye on me.  

well back up there in a couple of days for MORE blood (do i have any left??) and another scan.....wait and see i guess.

hope everyone is ok       
xx


----------



## KiwiInLondon (Jan 17, 2009)

That's wonderful news wiggy. Stick little bean stick!

I can understand why you frustrated Jasmine. I spent ages on phone today trying to get someone to answer as on CD1 and needed to book baseline bloods for CD3 and also my Hycosy. Finally got through in afternoon and have to go in for bloods Wed afternoon and then Hycosy booked for 26th Feb. It's in afternoon so will take rest of day off after. If everything ok, hoping to start IUI cycle beg of March. 

Interesting to hear opinions about painkillers for Hycosy as i wasn't looking fwd to Diclofenac supp either so think i might just take Nurofen after if i need it. 

Hope everyone doing ok and managing to stay warm and dry this week (unlikely i know!)

Take care all. 

Amy


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
nice to hear fr you all again!

*Wiggie!* Congrats! and hope this little one sticks!!! fingers crossed for you....!!

*kiwiin london.* it seems you ve been lucky with getting appts quickly. they received our forms on 8th jan and we arent being seen until 16 feb, ( should be within 2 weeks as we are self funding ) but when i called they had no appts. i wonder how that is ;. as for that woman who hands out hycosy appts. shes really frustrating!

*mrs davies,* im sure you are doing fine and the follies will grow and grow.,,,,, drink lots of water!! and yes i know the pain re having more blood taken, i have crap veins so im really nervous about how theyre going to get any blood from me let alone get a drip in for EC,

well Im going to drop this PR diclofenac and stick to nurofen like everyone else and abx, if they didnt charge so much i would make the effort but most people have said it isnt more than a few cramps at worst.

*hibiscus., * the PIE sounds a nitemare, sounds likemany people who were prob very embarrassed and who prob didnt want to be there at all. i dont have to go to the PIE as i told them i would miss out another month so they gave me an appt. sounds like it was a free for all at the end though - nitemare!

hope everyone else is doing fine!!

J x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

That is good news Wiggie,   everything goes well for you  .......yep got through PIE my consultation is on the 9th of March.

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

wiggie that's amazing!!!! congratulations.

more later from me i promise. x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Wiggie, so so pleased for you.  Thinking sticky vibes for you.

V V busy week, had no time to post.  Got 6 good size follies and got egg collection at 10am tomorrow. 

Hoping for few days off soon so can catch up properly.

Hi to everyone. Tam x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
hows every one today... bit quiet here!!

first appt on monday..... woohoo......... bf still hasnt mentioned much other than hes coming with me of course, i think hes feeling a bit invaded. having to do another SA. does anyone know what the room where our dear partners do their sample is like,?? poor bf... his 1st SA was in a toilet (how seedy!!) off a main ward and we was given this little brown bag with the pot and the 2nd SA was in a nicer room but then there were 2 people having a conversation outside in the corridor which put him off. apparently he thought he was never going to make it ( as he says) and it took him 45 mimns!! by which time the nurse had ocme to look for him and was knocking on the door at a crucial moment!!

we ve been asked to turn up 30 mins earlier for him to produce the sample but we may go earlier just in case....! poor love...

J x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jasmine
I always go in with DH to produce his sample, i explain to the nurses he cannot do it alone , so a bit of touching here and there helps him do it faster!!!


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

jasmine, my DH loathes it too. really finds it stressful having to go and 'perform'. apparently the room is ok. has a black leather chair in it and some very soft porn (boobies!) magazines...


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Yes but did you know that there's a DVD in 'that' room called 'cum to mama!!'  A tad inappropriate i feel. ha ha. DP said it was sitting in the DVD machine today when i was in egg collection and he had to do his thing. Tam x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

I didn't know there was a special room at Guys -  my DH has always gone into the gents to produce his!

Tam - how did the EC go?

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Please excuse the me post.....
None of my 6 eggs fertilised and i have no answers as to why.  I can only just scratch together for one more go but how shall i do it?  If they don't know why these didn't work then how will i know what to do next time.  I am upset beyond belief and was totally not prepared to not even make it to ET.  Has this happened to anyone before then gone on to have a better chance the following time?  What shall i do?  
They don't think ICSI will make a difference as they reckon that my eggs weren't mature enough and that this 'just happens sometimes'?
Any words of wisdom for a shocked and numb and now quite skint person?
Tam x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

tam, posted to you on bc, but wanted to send a big hug and sympathy here. still no words of wisdom though i'm afraid. take care hon. xxx


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

just wanted to say how sorry i am tamelia,    i know i've only just joined but i want you to know that i am thinking about you and sending you my thoughts.  wish i could say something that would make you feel better.  
take care and rest up.
xxxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi Tamelia

Im so sorry to hear about your latest news. i have no words of wisdom to shed light on the matter but hope you are resting well and take your time in making any decisions, hopefully there will be a follow up appt where they can discuss with you more in detail?

Hope you have a restful weekend.,

hope everyone else is doing ok. i found a new acupuncture lady near me which im quite chuffed about,. she seems really really good and explained everything in detail. she has been the first one to look at my temping charts and examine me fully and take a proper history rather than stick a few needles in and leave me to it., has anyone got their partner to try acu? ,mine says he will as she also said she can help improve sperm for the day but hehasnt actually made an appt yet. dont want to be pushy though!!

J x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tamelia
Sorry to hear your news, I think you need the following
1. A second opinion
2, May need theangonist antagonist protocol, which allows the eggs to mature better and are of good quality
3. You need ICSi, forget what they say, icsi would work with a good protocol
4. May I suggest you post your case on Dr Shers website, below and to the different Drs on the site in each state and see what they suggest, you don't need to be there patient, they give very good advice
see website below
http://forums.haveababy.com/index.php?showforum=10
5.Post a new topic on this FF site saying something like no fertilization, any had such, then you may see other girls with similar issue giving your their experinces.
Goodluck

/links


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tam

Gosh I am really sorry to hear your news, life is so crap sometimes. The same things happened to Nat last time on the London thread and she has been advise to try ICSI this time. Were you on short or long protocol? If egg maturity was a problem then maybe a drug with LH + FSH next time (e.g. Menopur) will help  - this is what I was going to be on.

Take care  and sending you lots of  

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Wiggie, Choice - i will definitely check out that link, Jasmine, MrsDavies, Flumpity for all your lovely kind words and advice.  I will definitely take it all on board.  I know it's a cliche but it really does make a difference talking to you ladies who understand and have gone through the same ups and downs of this process.

I will phone the hospital shortly when i feel i can face it.  I will ask where they think it went wrong and how it can be improved for next time.  The only thing i did differently this time was that i did a short cycle, maybe it was all too quick and the eggs didn't have a chance to catch in maturity.  Also my health hasn't been the best, 3 heavy colds in a row.  

Only got enough money for one more go so might go back to how I did it the first time by using the long cycle but with the possibility of using different meds such as Menopur...thanks Wiggie.  Will probably go for ICSI too.  May wait till July time before going again as i don't think rushing straight back in is going to do me much good.

Saturday i was in shock and so so upset, then thinking things can't get any worse my DP was struck down with a stomach bug and had to spend all day in bed leaving me on my own going crazy.  Then, yesterday i woke up with exactly the same thing.  Couldn't have felt much worse.  Im on a cocktail of remedies today and still suffering but hoping to feel normal again soon...whatever that is!

Right, Ive had my Motilium and Diaralyte i'm ready to phone.

Thanks again, you really all have helped me so much. Tam x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Tamelia I am really sorry to hear your news, I am fairly new to this and I dont really have any advice as to what to do next tx wise (sorry) but you are in my thoughts and prayers  .


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

scan this afternoon. anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tam

I hope you start to feel better soon (both physically and emotionally). SOunds like it's worth booking your free follow-up for a few weeks time, so that you can start you can start to get some answers and some advice for next time. And definitely worth taking a few months out in order to catch your breath. I know the clinics always say that you start again in a couple of months, but I think 3 cycles in one year (plus an operation in your case!) is enough for anyone. I certainly felt that way last year.

Wiggie xxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies.
hope you are all well....

Tamelia- yes i agree with Wiggie, hope you arefeeling a bit better and looking to get some answers but give yourself time to heal. both physical and emotional. lots of love... xx

flumpity- hope the scan went well , what stage are you at??


Ladies. i need some valued advice.
yesterday we had our 1st ACU appt and it was a good experience. everyone seemed lovely. we had our bloods and my scan which was fine, BF did a SA and his numbers have improved from awful so we are now in normal range!! BUT still 90% antibodies. The dr still recommends ICSI but when asked says she knows cases where people have conceived naturally with ASA ( although not such a high % - more like 20- 40%)
Since the numbers are better BF thinks we should hold off ICSI for now and cont to try naturally. he thinks hes gonna to be super sperm, BUT even though i told him the ASA wont go away, he seems to think we have all the time in the world ( IM 37) and should go natural.  for how long how long is a piece of string?!! he suddenly says he wants to conceive naturally!!

im quite upset by all this as i am geared up for ICSI and all that comes with it.the forms are all signed and we are ready to GO!!  He now says he needs to think about things.!!! youd think he was the one having to endure all the meds and injections. FURTHERMORE he has 2 kids already so hes ok but i dont, in fact hes behaving like he doesnt want anymore even though he says he does. his words were ' if it is meant to be. it will happen naturally. ' My feeling is not with those ASA ! hes suddenly  morphed into Macho Sperm.  In addition to this he texted me and said he needed some time alone so has gone to stay with a friend for a few days, as he finds it difficult to speak to me.. now thats a joke. he never discusses our fertility probs even when i ask or bring it up the subject is changed. so now he makes it look like its my fault. to say im frustrated is to say the least...

any suggestions ladies on how to approach this, i will never forgive him if he suddenly declares he doesnt want more kids or we have to keep trying naturally. i will feel like hes depriving me of something i want (and he has already) but cant have cos of his sperm prob AND denying me any chance of having it thru IVF as well.!

sorry for the ME post.
J x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jasmine

Oh hun, I don't know what to say, other than that men can get very funny about the whole fertility thing (prob because they don't have a male FF website to talk to other blokes on!). I think it's particularly hard when the problem is only with the male. You didn't say whether his children from a previous relationship were conceived naturally (I'm presuming they were?) - so this will be doubly hard for him to accept. 

Do you think he was just going along with the IVF thing before, but wasn't really committed - or is it only now, when it comes to the crunch, he has cold feet? Or is it because the Dr said it may be possible to conceive naturally that he has seized on that - because it means he doesn't have to accept his sperm may not be up to scratch??!

The only thing I can suggest is perhaps to broker a compromise, e.g. try naturally for 3 or 6 months, and then if nothing has happened then get him to agree to proceed with IVF/ICSI. But I can understand that you don't want to leave it too long.....

Good luck, and keep us posted

Wiggie xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Wiggie
thanks for the fast response,. i would like to think that BF is grasping at straws and wants to prove his manliness by getting a natural conception. he kept harping on about the dr saying it was 'possible'  ie a miracle preg. The odds are stacked against us!!  He has been great the last 4 months with lots of lifestyle changes - which have paid off . so i dont think he was just going along for the ride even though he was never keen to discuss the whole thing which i put down to him being male... the ego etc etc. I think its a combo of cold feet at last minute ( even tho its me undergoing treatment )and wanting to be macho macho sperm man.

his prev kids were conceived naturally . we re having to self fund cos of them. so im feeling triply hard done by at the moment, i think your suggestion is a way forward but im not waiting too long.
i guess i cant talk to him as hes done a runner for a few days.... coward!

women are so much more resilient and strong... im so glad im a female. (PS im not a feminist or anything!!)

J x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Jasmine, We had our 1st ACU appointment yesterday as well, we are receiving treatment due to male factor issues also and during our appointment the doctor that we saw recommended that we try  conceiving naturally or with clomid and maybe IUI before we try IVF/ICSI, this is not really what I want to do but because of my age (27) and the fact that all my scans, blood test etc are all good she felt that this was the best course of action, but I want to do it the other way round and then try IUI if it does not work.

I kept telling her this but she did not understand why I wanted to do things in that order, what really annoyed me was that my DH seemed to be agreeing with everything she was saying, I felt like he was siding with her and it felt like they were ganging up on me, I have a hycosy booked for next week and she has recommended that I wait for the outcome of that before I decide what I want to do, but I don't see the point because I am prepared for IVF/ICSI,completed all the forms, done loads of research so my minds made up  

I completely understand how your feeling in that I also told my DH that I would be the one undergoing the treatment so I really don't understand his problem, his response was that he did not want me to undergo any unnecessary procedures and have to take all the drugs etc.... there was also a time when my DH told me that he did not want to go through tx,and I felt like my whole world had come crashing in on me....so I do understand where your coming from

Try and have a little chat with him (I know its a bit hard with him being away) and see why he's got cold feet, maybe he's concerned about your welfare    

Flumpity - Hi hope your scan went well  

Wiggie - Hello, how are you?  

Tamelia -   I hope your feeling a little better and stronger.

A big hello to everyone else.


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

oh jasmine, you poor thing what a left-fielder from your DH there. I don't know how you can resolve it as i don't know him, but if it helps, i do think its a bloke thing that they find it incredibly hard to accept and incredibly difficult to talk about.

when we first started ttc, and after a year I said we should go to the doctor, my DH was very resistant and sulky about it and wouldn't go, so i went alone. Dr referred me for the initial tests and gave me a form for DH to go in and do a sperm test. It took DH nearly 4 months to get around to organising it. I was furious, but he just clammed up and wouldn't discuss it. Then when it was apparent that it was his sperm which were our problem, he clammed up and wouldn't discuss anything for ages. I knew he definitely did want kids though, so I just had to get on with putting the whole process into place and getting us on the waiting lists etc. We didn't actually "discuss" it or anything until I think the day I started stimms!!!! when he made a comment, i forget what, but something loving about hoping it works and how much i have to go through when its his fault.

Even now, i haven't even told my mum (to whom I'm very close) because he has begged me not to tell anyone because he's so upset (embarrassed??) at it being his 'fault' (in his mind) and feels that it makes him less of a man. In a low moment he described himself as pointless because of it.

sorry to ramble and i don't mean to post a me me post in response to your very real issue, but i just was hoping to give you some solace by showing that my DH also won't discuss things and clung onto the very limited possibility of a natural conception for a long time too, and it does seem to cut more deeply with them. With us women I think that a) we natter on these sites which helps b) we view it as a medical problem which can be resolved. But with blokes they view it as a personal failing and something to be ashamed of.

well, love, good luck and let us know how you get on persuading him. My personal view is that i'd force the issue and just book the appointments anyway, but you need to judge whats right for you both and only you know how he might react. (i felt 100% certain that mine was secretly happy for me to just take the lead because it meant he didn't have to think about things!).

big hugs.

xxx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jasmine
1.Do you have any frosen sperms of you BF?, if yo have and all the consent has been signed, you can go ahead and make your appointments, and hope for the best, you can get your eggs out and freeze it , if the wort come to the worst, 
2. I wonder if it would be a good idea to speak to a seek counsilling, independent of the clinic
3. Also it may be good to copy and paste your post onthe relationship site here, a lot of girls have had similar issues
4.Hope he does not get bad advice from his friend, who would tell him that at least he has got kids so why should he.
I hope it works out with you and him, if it doesnot I am sorry to say you may meet someone with better sperm (Nb :i am not thinking of that now, but just be strong)
5. But i don't think i would waste time trying naturally, tell him you would like to try ICSI once, then after that try natural
6. Who is paying for the treatment, do you think the problem is him bringing the money, can you fund it your self?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

*ladies,* thanks so much for your support and suggestions and for letting me know im not the only one with a sulky partner!i havent heard from him since his text .

*choice4 * - where is the relationship forum? i cant seem to find it!!! bit new to this site. we are both self funding - and yes i can fund it myself but i think that would dent his ego even more. anyway i see it as a joint journey so he should fund it too( esp as hes the one with the prob and his kids mean we dont get funding )

*flumpity* - your DH sounds like mine!!! oh gosh, you didnt discuss it until starting stimming? how on earth did you manage,? i admire your resilience and courage. my BF has asked a few questions now and again and he has always gone for the SA as arranged and appts. this is the first left hander hes thrown but what a time to throw it!! and no you didnt ramble. it was helpful to know my BF isnt the only clam in this journey, its like taking blood from a stone at times,!

*hibiscuss * - wow! you were there too! im sure you have done the research and weighted up the pros and cons and i understand you being annoyed at BF for siding against you - and im sure you have tried talking to him. it sounds like your male factor isnt that bad if they want to start you on IUI, usually they advise the least invasive and least expensive but i think if you have your mind set they will consider your wishes as well. let me know how the hycosy goes!! i dont think my BF is concerned bout my welfare. he doesnt even know what the procedure entails so your DH is doing well.!!

im sure you are all right about the male ego etc and BF just got cold feet and feels useless. he did say once at a weak moment ' sorry im not a viable male ' he just needs to understand that sometimes nature just needs a helping hand and it doesnt mean hes less of a man becos of it. now i just have to convince him!!

nite nite all.... and thank you all again.

J x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jasmine
The relationship site here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=136.0


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

can someone please tell me how i go about organising bloods for day 2-4? i need to have them done on fri and was told to call but noone answers the nurses line!! have left a message, but would like to know do we just turn up or do we need a blood form to collect from somewhere? i dont want to go all the way for nothing! have had day 3 bloods already but need oestriadiol. is this really necessary .?

As everything is up in air right now, might leave it till next cycle .

thanks ladies!

PS havent heard from BF since his disappearing act!!

J x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Jasmine, poor you, sounds like your BF has had a last minute panic.  They are just so different to us, they're ways of thinking is just not the same as ours.  Ego does play a large part in alot of things.  It's got to be a real dent for him knowing that there are issues with his sperm, doesn't make him any less of a man though.  Also they don't have the same feelings and hormones as us and the yearning for a baby.

Hopefully this is just a blip and he will have a good think on it and come back with his tail between his legs.  Again I don't know him but perhaps a bit of making him feel special in other ways and buttering him up and letting him know how attracted to him you still are may boost him up and give him his masculinity back.

I know it's us that have to do the hard bit but its even harder without them on side, so bite your tongue and make some allowances for him, try and understand that it is stressful for him too but don't let him feel that he is less important or les of a man than you saw him as before.

Anyway, with regard to bloods, you just need to go to the front reception on the 11th floor whichever day it falls between 2 and 4 and they do the bloods in the burses station just by the waiting room.  

Just a quickie on my conversation with a nurse, I have a follow up appointment on 6th March to discuss next cycle.  They seem to think ICSI, Menopur and Pregnyl on a short cycle is the way to go.  Going to wait until August so can mentally and physically be ready again.  Gives me a chance to have a bit of quality time with DP and my daughter and counsell myself in the fact that it may not work and adoption could be the route we take to extend our family.  Apart from the sickness, have had a nice few days not working and spending alot of one to one quality time spoiling my daughter.  After all she is the last person that needs to suffer in all of this.  We are so lucky to have her and i don't want that to get swept aside as im too busy worrying about having another.

Thanks for all the advice it has helped me no end, I really appreciate it. Tam xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

tam that sounds good and positive. its amazing what we can bounce back from really isn't it. somehow you just pick yourself up and plod on. I'm sure it'll be sorted next time for you with the change of protocol.

I just did my first Stimms injection. had forgotten that you don't even feel the needle with the gonal f pens. a nice bonus.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
flumpity, thats good to know that gonal f doesnt hurt that much as thats prob what ill be on!!!! hows the stimms going?!!

Tam- best of luck when the appt comes round and yes sounds like a good idea to spend quality time with the family for now, its so easy (as i know) to obsess about TTC.  and its makes me feel so     at times!! god knows what ill be like when tx finally starts!

Hibscuss - what was the final decision for you? iui or ivf? did you have a chat with your bf to discuss this?

update from me - BF came home yesterday. i wouldnt say he had his tail between his legs but he was very nervous and a bit sheepish so we just went out for a meal last night and caught up but we havent discussed THE topic as yet,  dont want to pile the pressure on as soon as he got in! but sometime soon,,ie this weekend!

can someone tell me when they hoik the prices up for self funding. i suspect in April so when would the last date be for arranging a cycle treatment before that, AF is here now and if we start next cycle my day 1 would be about 22nd -23rd march which means i would start DR in april. would this count as new financial new? maybe i can add this reason to starting earlier!

its lovely weather here. have a good one ladies!

J x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Jasmine

Yes they do normally put the prices up from 1st April. Last year I asked if I could pay for my May cycle at the end of March to get the current price before it went up. They said as long I was planning to start tx in the next month or so that would be fine. You have to pay up front anyway - so definitely worth paying before end of March is you plan to start tx in April.

Best of luck for discussions with your BF!

Wiggie xx


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

well hellooo everyone.... 

have been keeping myself up to date with everyones updates so apolgies for the delay...

jasmine, hope things with bf are now settling.  

tamelia, hope that you are alright and that the decisions that you have made you feel comfortable with....you never know what may happen in your quality time.  everything crossed for you for the next time   

wiggie, how are you getting on?

flumpity, how are the injections going?  i was surprised that they didn't hurt as much as i'd anticipated, glad it was an ok reminder  !!

hibiscuss, our situation sounds similar to yours.....we've had icsi due to male factor, i'm 27, but at our 1st appt they didn't even mention IUI!!  that must be frustrating to hear when you were hoping for a different plan.  also you psych yourself up for this process and to be told to wait.....   what have you thought about since the appt??  what does dh think?

well my update...We had ET on the 18th, the decision to wait till day 5 when we were looking at the pictures of two gorgeous embies in the clinic on last monday (day 3) was so hard and the tuesday went by so slowly, i could count the seconds.........our 2 embies progressed onto one grade 2 blast and the other a tiny bit behind (not sure of the proper term as sooo needed to pee and i cant remember what she called it!)  but didn't want to risk leaving that one for another day with a big question mark over whether or not it could be frozen, just wanted to have them both back.

so now the wait.. ...and wait.. ....and wait... ....we went to cafe rouge (yum) after the ET which (ironically) was the restaurant we went to after our first appointment....we didn't realise until we were in there. didn't know what to order....would normally have lovely fattening camembert but thought i should avoid it....am i being an   or counting my chickens?? (oooohh there was a pun there...oh dear)

wishing all of you    so much luck    and bubbles 
ms davies xxx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wiggie- Hi,How are you?

Jasmine- How are you and you BF, so he finally decided to come home   , I think its a good idea that you did'nt go straight into discussing the 'TOPIC', have you had a chance to talk about things yet

Tamelia- Hello, how are you and your familly, It's good that you have a bit of a break before your next app in March, and I really hope that everything goes well for your next go.

Mrsdavies- Hi, our situation is similar, although there is nothing we can do about DH's male factor (non obstructive azoospermia) he was offered an SSR but we decided against it as the chance of finding ANY sperm is close to zero so we are using donor sperm.

I really did psych myself up for IVF/ICSI and everything that it would involve, so being told to go away and think some MORE was fustrating....  

Dh and I had a chat after our app and I explained why I wanted IVF/ICSI instead of IUI and he has come around to my way of thinking  , all I have to do now is convince the consultants  , things will be a lot clearer after my hycosy this week.

 to everyone


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

Hibiscus - im glad that dh has come rouind to your idea. now thats being supportive! so when do you start!!! we could be cycle buddies if my bf gets his act in gear.

mrs davies - congrats on being PUPO!! have everything x for your 2 embies and hope they snuggle down well. i hear the 2ww wait is a nitemare!! so make sure u r occupied and have lots of PMA!! do keep us updated.

wiggie - thansk for the info re the prices, i will get my act in gear and make sure we pay in march! i will try and sort all this out on fri when i am there for a scan.

tam - how are you feeling? glad that u have a plan for the next cycle!!

update from me, well bf came home, he was a bit quiet at first but we havent discussed yet as didnt wasnt to put pressure on, he hasnt mentioned anything . i have decided tomorrow is the day. i think its quite unfair of him to not at least tell me himself but looks like i have to ask! i hope he has come round to my way of thinking, i read somewhere that when theres a prob - be it make or female- the female usually just wants to solve it and get the end result ie a baby no matter what it takes but the male (if its MFI) feels depreived of his masculinity so needs more time. well hes known since oct. so thats enough time i feel. time to get over it and find the solution which is staring us in the face. sorry if i sound a little harsh but its ok for him, he has kids already and he hasnt got time on his side like we ladies do. i dont see him as less than a man from before. im now just frustrated he wont get on with it!!!

any suggestions on how to start the topic? 

J x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Mrsdavies-   Big CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO meant to say it yesterday, sorry  , now the dreaded 2WW, have you taken time off work for it or are you gonna continue with things as normal? Oh yea another thing I wanted to mention/suggest yesterday was that some ladies on here post on the treatment diary section during their 2WW to help them get through the wait, dont know if that's something you might want to do, I've read a few and they have been so helpfull..... 

Jasmine- When am I going to start tx? Mmm Good question...... , the clinic dont have any donors so we have to purchase it from abroad as soon as we sort that out we can start tx, also we might be going away middle of April so the treatment will be after then, lets say May/June, although I want it to start ASAP.....When are you due to start?

Anyway about your BF, what you said is true men and woment tend to react and deal with IF differently, and I also think when MFI is involved it really can affect a mans ego, and make them feel as if they are letting you down and have failed in their role as a 'man'.

I think the best way to start the topic with your BF is to find out his exact reasons for still wanting to try naturally even though there is a MFI and then depending on his response explain why you want to go through IVF/ICSI and give him success rates etc (I think men work better when they have stats,figures,charts etc  ) let him know that in your eyes he is no less a man and that you   him.....  and yep I think the sooner your sort things out the better.

Hope yiu get to the bottom of this issue and that you get to a solution sharpish !! Go easy on him   and no  ......


----------



## Rach46 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

We had a fertility referral last summer - lasts for a year and finally thinking of taking it up. We can choose any in our area (live in SE London) but easiest for us is Guys or Queen Elizabeth in Woolwich.

Can you tell me how investigations have gone for you guys at Guys? What are the waits like?

I have endo and I've had an ectopic so only one tube for me. No male factors that we know of.

Thanks guys

rach x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

hi rach,

this is my first experience of guys and i have had no problems whatsoever.....we didn't really wait at all.(nhs funded)  we were referred in septebmer i think, went to PIE in november and had our first appt in dec and started tx in jan.  

i didn't think that the qe had an acu??  would have been easier for us but would have still chosen to go to guys.

hope that helps??

thanks for all your lovely wishes, 2ww is going ok, slowly but ok.  hibiscuss, had ET day off and the following 2 days off , then the weekend, then only had all day meeting today so went in.  (also because lunch was provided!!)  so far so good. 
people keep asking me if i feel any different and i dont think i do...should i??

hope you all are ok...
xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Rach, welcome,

just like mrsdavies this is my first experience of Guys, we did'nt wait that long for consultations or for the PIE either, and I think the staff at guys are really nice, we are also NHS funded.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hello everyone, its gone very quiet on here. so quiet the thread disappeared. i couldn't find it on the 2nd page even, but it must have been there (thanks rachel).

had a disappointing scan today. right ovary hasn't responded at all. bit of a shock. no idea why. another of those things that just sometimes happens, i am told. frustrating though. at least the left one is doing ok with 6 big follies and 1 smaller one. so we shall just have to wait and see what happens over the weekend. next scan monday. i guess its unlikely now that my right one will bother to kick in? does anyone know? can a non responding ovary suddenly start to produce follies 9 days into stimms?


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry have not been on for a while, had a few days out with the aim of making this last week go quicker!!!

Flumpity, sorry to hear about R ovary...i'm not sure but i would assume that the more stimming the better? hoping that it starts to get going.  the left sounds good though, i'm sure the next few days will make a difference   

hibiscuss,  how is it going? how was hycosy?

Jasmine, is all ok with you?  

From me.....well.....i did something naughty, i completely ignored the   and tested.  We should not have tested until sunday but to be honest i felt this overwhelming urge to test and i'd not felt like that at all throught the (partial!) 2ww. Also i felt that i needed to have some of the control back..we all have been on such a tight schedule for the last month or so, being told when sniff, inject, be at clinic, not to eat and even to not wee and i wanted some of it back!!!!  

Anyway...feel even more out of control now  , although in a good way as to my surprise (really didn't think it had worked) we had a BFP!!!      So completely over the moon, worried now about everything else!!  What are the chances of a false positive

         
xxxxxxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies..

ive been  quiet recently as something has come up that may mean i wont be starting treatment as expected,. ive posted on a thread in the relationship section - hopefully u can all get it, its called' communicating with BF - 1st ICSI help!.

for those who cant get it as they are new members, a potted summary is bf has panicked at last min and suddenly said hes not sure he wants anymore kids. ( 2 fr prev rel). im trying to work thru this with him but basically have given an ultimatum of 'accept this tx or im leaving u'  . so its been a bit tough at the moment!!  have had replies suggesting he is having a crisis due to his MF and rather say ' i wont give u kids' rather than ' i cant'.! who knows... anyway  any advice much appreciated. im completely lost what to do and at age of 37 dont have time on my side if im to have kids of my own.

mrsdavies - congrats on the BFP! im really happy for you and i hope its a TRUE positive! hope the embies stick!!

flumpity - sorry bout your news of r ovary not behaving, i dont know why its not responding but im sure someone here will be able to help.... hope it catches up quickly and keep us posted.!


hibiscuss - how goes you??

how is everyone else?

this thread is very quiet........... hope everyone is ok..

J x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

jasmine, i hope it works out with your bf, really do. you poor thing what a nightmare

mrsdavis - YAY! no such thing as a false positive... hope it sticks. i'm sure it will. wonderful news, well done! x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

MrsD - wow that's fantastic news! If it is 2 weeks since your EC and you have a BFP then it is the real thing - so CONGRATS !!!! Remind me - is this your 1st IVF attempt?

Jasmine - so sorry to hear about your relationship probs. SOmetimes giving an ultimatum does help to bring things to a head and have frank discussions about what you both want. I do hope you manage to sort things out

Flumpity - sorry to hear about your R ovary,  I think these things just happen, I always had one ovary that responded less well than the other. SOunds like the other one is doing well tho'. Good luck for your scan on MOnday

As for me, I have had an eventful week. The other day I woke up with a low, dull pain in  my lower abdomen at about 4am, and it hadn't gone away by mid-morning. So I rang the EGU at St Thomas and they it was best to come in. I went along and waited for 1.5 hours to have a scan. They scanned me and - it was amazing - they found a little hearbeat pulsating away!! However the pregnancy has made my fibroids grow as well, and one has pushed through to the womb lining, which they said is probably causing the pain and may cause some bleeding as well. 

So I am obviously over the moon that that the pregnancy is progressing ok so far - but still paranoid that my little embie will stop growing like it did last time. I am having a private scan next week and the EGU have agreed to scan me again in 3 weeks. I know that I won't relax though until I have reached the 12 week stage!

Have a lovely weekend all

Wiggie xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

wiggie, sorry about the fibroid. its a really really good sign that you've seen a heartbeat on an early scan though. i'm sure you know all this, but the odds really do increase massively well once you've seen a heartbeat at 7 ish weeks or so. I thought fibroids were supposed to get much better with pregnancy rather than worse? maybe they'll clear up after the initial flurry?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies  

I have been a lurker here lately and think it's about time I joined... We are on our first cycle at Guys; I'm currently on the pill and have my scheduling appointment this week at the ACU, with a view to starting down-regging on 11 March. I am feeling excited (which surprised me!) and terrified in equal measures right now! 

Our history is ... well, not much! We have been ttc for over three years, have done 4 x clomid cycles (hence my username!   ) and 3 x IUIs, the second of which gave us a biochemical pg that ended as quickly as it began. Unfortunately, my clinic said I tested positive but my bloods were way too low and they expected I would have AF soon after - and sadly they were right. So that is the closest we've come to a bfp in all this time. I ov regularly, we have no known problems, so we're unexplained. 

I have just received a letter from Guys today saying we are having ICSI - which surprised me! - I think it may be because DHs last SA wasn't great, but I'll ask the nurse later this week to confirm. I wasn't expecting ICSI at all! We'd actually forgotten to abstain the three days before his last SA, so the doc said not to worry about the low results... oh well! I'll know soon enough... 

I hope I don't pester you all with too many questions  

Looking forward to getting to know you ... 

mrsdavies, absolutely delighted to read your BFP!!  Congratulations!! 
Wiggie, congrats on seeing the heartbeat! Must be amazing... 

Everyone else, I promise to learn names and details v v soon 

Cx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Clomidia -welcome to the tread, and best of luck with your next cycle. Let's hope that moving to IVF/ICSI works for you!

Flumps - the nurse said that the increased blood supply to the womb lining also increases the size of the fibroids. Maybe it will all calm down once the placenta is in place! I do have heard that being pg is a good tx for endometriosis - in fact my GP recommended this as the best course of action!

Mrs Davies - you must still be over the moon! Have you booked your 1st scan with Guys?

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

hi all,  

Hi to Clomidia, keeping everthing crossed for a smooth treatment!

Flumpity, how was your scan today?

thanks wiggie, yeah this is our first icsi, cant quite believe that we had a BFP.  The odds were really stacked against us and i was really pragmatic but now, when we're finally in the majority (odds are with us) i still feel guarded.  this time feels more stressful than the 2ww...maybe because its potentially a 40ww!!!    Also, for the first time the nurses haven't called me back!!!!  this has never happend!!  I left a message this morning and tried at various times throughout the day but kept going to their answerphone!!    I feel like i need them more than ever!  Will try again in the morning...........  How are you feeling??

Hope everyone else is well   
xxx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Clomidia- Hello, welcome on board  

Wiggie- Its nice to hear that things are going well, it must feel really exciting seeing the little heartbeat,   

Mrsdavies- Big congratulations,    , how lucky are you especially as it was your first go. I was at Guys today and they seemed really busy, I hope one of the nurses return your call first thing tomorrow, if not try them again.

Flumpity- How did your scan go today? 

Jasmine- Hi, how are you and how are things on the BF front?


As for me, I had my hycosy on Thursday and was told my tubes are viable...Good, I reacted to one of the antibiotics I was given and I had to get it changed, and I was in quite a lot of pain afterwards as well, I don't normally get the cramps that come with AF so the pain was a BIG shock....I'm such a wimp!!
We had an appointment to sign our forms today we were supposed to do it last week but the clinic have lost my notes    ( apparently all the ACU staff are on the look out for it) this means that I have to repeat a lot of my blood tests etc...... I just have to choose a donor now and we are ready to go!!! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
i have rebooked my hycosy for 2 april. i had a nasty experience last week when i went.  i was told to have a rescan only in ACU to confirm if i had an endometrial cyst but i was waiting and waiting, eventually i was sent down to 4th floor old ACU.  i was already waiting an hr by now. then 2 male doctors came in to the room where there was this horrible chair like a torture chamber with stirrups etc. i just lost it at this stage and refused to have the hycosy which they ssaid i was booked for. i hadnt had the abx anyway and the drs were horrible.

hibiscus, - my bf still hasnt let me know what hes decided but i figured i may as well have hycosy to have a full check up for when /if i need it for later on.  i might well be single again soon!!  how was yoyr hycosy, did you have some middle eastern chap? there was no chaperone which also freaked me out, i must be ultra sensitive right now.

i might be a bit quiet on this thread while things are sorted out with bf but im rooting for you all and will be lurking to see what youre all up to!!

Jx

wiggie and mrs davies, - am so glad for you with your BFP !!! congrats again!


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Jasmine

Sorry you had a bad experience re: your Hycosy. There really should have been a female chaperone there - or else they should have asked if you minded not having one. But good idea to get checked over, whatever happens....

Wiggie xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Jasmine- sorry your appointment did'nt go well  , Like wiggie mentioned it seems a bit odd that you were not given the option of a  female chaperone). I had two female nurses for my hycosy and both of them were lovely, my only problem was the pain I felt afterwards!!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome ladies...  

Jasmine, sorry to hear about cancelling your hycosy. That place on the 4th floor is pretty horrible, you poor thing... I actually prefer those chairs with the stirrups to just a bed... I think I might be in the minority tho   Hope you get another appt soon.  

mrsdavies, on two occasions I have had to ring back the following day on the nurses line; and they've rung back the 2nd time of asking, so I guess they are just busy, busy, busy! Keep trying and hopefully you'll hear back soon! 

hibiscus, when I went for my bloods two weeks ago they lost my notes too!! It took an hour and a half of me trotting back and forth to reception trying to find them!!   The file was eventually found in the "typing" pile, or so I was told, so maybe get the nurses to check there too next time you're there? My previous appointment was about four weeks before that, so I couldn't quite believe my notes were still waiting to be typed up all that time! (Well, having worked for the nhs before, I sort of could believe it!!   )
Anyway, good to hear your tubes are clear! One less thing to worry about    

As for me, no news here yet. My scheduling appt is on Thursday, and I have also booked with the counsellors for next week, and DH says he wants to come too as he's free that day, which is cool. Spoke to my boss too today and said I was finding it more -emotionally- tough than I'd expected and he told me to just take any time off I need. I've booked some holidays around Easter, so I hope that will cover it, but he said to take more if needed... so that's good too. 

Bye for now


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello  

I am just starting at Guys, we have transfered from The Homerton  . The live birth rates at Guys are pretty good for my age group.... So far they seem brilliant... whats your experience of them? Anything I should keep an eye out for? lol.. 

We are self funding, and so hope to start quite soon.... who knows though!! I have had all my tests etc done previously, we were ready to go at The Homerton in May so I hope we get going ASAP. 

Good Luck to you all!!! xxx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi all, sorry to hear about your hycosy experience jasmine. wiggie, exciting about the heartbeat!

had egg collection this morning. was fine. they got 5 eggs, one from each follie, so i guess i'm pleased. although still disappointed about my right ovary not joining in - we were hoping for more eggs, 5 from each would have been nice. heigh ho. i am pleased we got some, is the main thing. now on tenterhooks for the fertilisation call tomorrow.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

flumpity - well done on getting to EC and the 5 eggs!! That's brilliant. Wish you loads of luck over the next few days. 

emnjo, good luck with your treatment. The staff are great at Guys but things can get a bit ... mixed up .. at times ie sometimes they don't ring back, so you need to ring again, or they lose your file... but that said, they're always polite and apologetic if there's any delay. We're very happy with them. 

All ok with me bar my fsh - my levels are 11.7! eeek! Wasn't expecting that as my last lot were 18 months ago and well below 8.  But they are happy to continue with the ivf, bearing in mind the level is elevated but not outside of the norm (which I think was 12.something).  Plus they said the fact that I always respond to clomid and for the iui's means it should be fine. 

Got all my dates now, start sniffing next week and then first scan on the 26th. Good luck all


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi clomidia, its a funny thing how a couple of years makes so much difference doesn't it. yet you don't feel any older. my fsh was the same this cycle as my last one in mid 2006, so about 2 2/3rds years ago, yet i was on double the drugs dose and produced 3 less eggs. so clearly those 2-3 years and tipping past the dreaded 35 really does matter - they were right! i've always just assumed it was an 'average' and everyone is different, but i'm now come round to thinking that there really is a precipice at 35 which we all start to plunge down!! don't mean to sound dramatic, but its been a bit of a shock to me. good luck with your treatment too.

emnjo, I've found the staff at guys are generally very pleasant, but i think their administration is awful. i've had at least 4 occasions where they've cocked up - won't bore you with them here as its all in my diary, but it even included prescribing the wrong dose! Its fine as long as you are an 'expert patient' and know what to look out for so you can spot the mistakes yourself... but i still love them because they gave me my daughter and i can't thank them enough for that.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Flumps well done on your EC yesterday   for good news on fert rates today

Clomidia - great that your boss is understanding and giving you time off.

Welcome to Emnjo

speak later

Wiggie xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

had the call. identical to last time, one immature egg, all others ok and half fertilised. except that last time we had more eggs so more embryos at this stage. 

they said did we want to come in tomorrow for transfer, but we've decided to wait and see how they do over the weekend, and if we're still in the game to have a blasto transfer on tuesday. and it they don't make it through the weekend, well then they wouldn't have made it anyway and it spares us a fortnight of wondering and then misery if it was a BFN. This way, as last time, at least we have the best possible chance of a BFP.

but its making us both feel sick with worry over the weekend about them and hoping they make it and keep on dividing and growing. and there's always that tiny possibility that they'd make it in urtero rather than in vitro. I don't actually believe that, but when a wave of anxious nausea hits me, i start to lose faith in my rationality.

STRESSED


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Flumps- does that mean you have 2 embies growing as we speak? I know when I only had 2 embies they offered a day 2 transfer - as they said they were better in than out! 

But I know what you mean, at least if they take them to blasts they can see whether or not they carry on dividing. It will be an anxious time for you  this w/end I'm sure.   they divide and grow as they should!

As for me I had a 2nd (private) scan today which was all fine. The Dr said the gestational age was probably a couple of days less than I thought, but all within the normal range. He said the fibroids are likely to carry on causing some mild cramping and twinges until around 12 weeks, and after that they should calm down, so really nothing to worry about at this stage. Phew! Next scan in 10 days at around 9 weeks.

Wiggie xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi wiggie, yes, we have 2 embies growing in guys at the moment (i hope!!!!). they also suggested transferring them today, but we decided to wait.

great about your scan. roll on the next one... x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Flumpity, will be thinking about your embies and     for good news after the weekend. You're amazingly brave, good luck hun 

Wiggie, yes, boss actually said yesterday that I shouldn't take holiday for EC/ET week and he will try to arrange it so I am just off sick - how lovely!!! (I had planned to book holidays so it would be nice to save them... ) Great news about your scan!! 

How's everyone else? 

Another friend is pg (on her 2nd, and she got married a year after me!)... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH I hate how this makes me feel!!! I wish wish wish it was me making announcements... 

Have a lovely weekend ladies ... flumps +++++++++++++++++++++++ for you


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am quite new to this site and wanted to find out few things about the guys fertility centre. I have read some where that the waiting time/waiting list at Guys centre is much more reasonable in comparison with the other hospitals and centers elsewhere in London. I had my first consultation with the gynae Registrar at St.George`s Hospital, few days ago which went alright except for the fact that nothing really happened in terms of treatment. My husband had 2 sets of SA so far with motility of 45 % and normal forms varying at 2% and 7% with count less than 30 million. I am devastated with the results but at the same time keeping my self together with some positive thinking and hope. I was told at my recent appointment to start with Metformin ,as I have right sided PCOS and I am also overweight with BMI of 32.They have given me 3-4 months time to loose weight and bring it under 30 for any form of further treatment. I queried about the IVF waiting list which is astronomically 2.5- 3 yrs!!!! 
My heart simply sank hearing this because in my mind I knew that we need extra help in conceiving as with both the male and female risks involved and the time that we had just wasted trying for nearly 12 months. I didn’t want to go on and drag things until that time where we no longer have the psychological strength to bear with the frustration and disappointment with life and with each other. I cannot see us waiting for 3 long yrs just to start with the process. I am left with the dilemma of making decision either way within next 3-4 months hoping by then I would have shed some weight off (below 30 BMI)and qualify for the IVF trx. 

Well, I live in SW London and this is the only place to go for and with such a long wait I am thinking of other options including the private treatment at Guys centre.
I want to know your experiences with the waiting period. I want to know how many months or yrs one had to wait from being referred by the GP to having to see the specialist. The other time period which I am interested is the time from 1st appointment with the start of Trx..
I am aware of the fact that this can vary from few days to few months to few years but want to hear from each of you and your unique experience.
I also appreciate if you can mention if this was NHS funded or the self funded. I am sure you all don’t mind  taking  few spare minutes to fill me in and try to shed some light and help me make some decision with the my future treatment plan.

Any other suggestions or advise or tips are always welcome and feel free to write as much as you think about this issue.I am just knocking at the IVF door and not yet entered it hence apologies for any mistakes that I have made in this mail. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Lucky

Welcome to the thread! Most of us ladies self-fund whilst waiting for NHS funding to come through, because - as you say - in most PCTs you have to wait 2-3 years for NHS funding. So I would definitely try self-funding if you can afford it. Guys' prices are reasonable compared to some of the central London clinics, and if you self-fund you can pretty much start straight away once you have been cleared as suitable for treatment.

SO I would suggest the next stage for you, if you want to go to Guys, is to get either your GP or ST Georges to refer you to the reproductive medicine team at Guys (some people think this is the same as the Assisted Conception Unit, but whilst the same doctors work in both teams, it is actually a separate service) so that they can assess you. The waiting times for being seen by the rep med team are std NHS waiting times, so probably 4-8 weeks for an outpatient appointment. Once they have seen you, you can be referred for IVF straight away, if they feel it is appropriate. They will also advise whether you are likely to need ICSI in view of the male factor issues, and whether you need any further investigations before proceeding (eg. scan, HyCoSy). Have you had your hormone profile done (FSH/LH, progesterone)? If not the rep med team will arrange this for you as well.

I know it all seems quite complex and scary at this stage - but you will soon get the hang of everything, and don't be afraid to ask if you have any further questions  - after all that's what us FFers are here for!

Take care

Wiggie xx


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Wiggie,

Thanks a lot for your reply.I was very much positive after reading in this forum that (someone was very lucky )there was no NHS waiting list!!! for the IVF at guys. I thought it was tooo good o true but wanted to check with you ladies.(me getting all excited and hopefull) 

I can understand how smooth things could be when you think about the self funded trx at NHS.I am considering this at the moment and would like to find out about this.There is always this risk of getting things wrong with the first cycle which will invariabley put lot of stress on our finances and of course not to mention the psychological stress that causes on us as couple.I have seen ladies going for multiple cycles before they get pregnant and this honestly scares me when I think of finanaces involved with it.

Can any one tell me more about the costs and fees involved when it comes to IVF at Guys or for that any where else in London?This will be very much appreciated.

Good luck with you Wiggie.


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi lucky, guys ACU have a website which lists all their fees. i think its called ivf direct, but you should find it by googling. we just paid £3200 for ICSI, with about £700 on top of that for the drugs.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Lucky 

Good luck on your journey and welcome to our thread! 

To answer your questions: we are having NHS-funded tx at Guys. 

From first review for suspected infertility with our GP to eventual referral for IVF took two years. BUT...  this does not mean it took us two years to get the appointment - we were initially told we had to be ttc for at least three years to be referred for ivf (we have now been trying more than three years) and during that time I had a hsg and then a lap on the NHS and also went private for clomid and IUI cycles while we waited. 

Once the lap came back clear last year (April) I had a follow-up appt in June when I was told we were being officially referred for IVF to Guys. I was told the waiting list was approx 1 year but amazingly in AUGUST we got a letter inviting us for tx!!! 

We went for our appt in September, did the Patients evening first, etc, DH had SA on the day and they scanned, weighed me and did BP.  My BMI was 31 and they told me to lose weight before they would start tx. We were also in the middle of our second IUI so decided we wanted to wait for a few months anyway. 

I was told to lose 4-5 lbs (I have since lost about 8-9) and when we were ready, we rang Guys and made another appt to start in January this year. At that appt, I had another scan, we did all the forms etc, and booked to start tx next cycle.  Tx officially started on 19/Feb, with 3 weeks of the pill, then next week I start down-regging, then stimming etc, so it is a long process.... 

Prices are, I think, on their website as Flumpity says.  There's also a booklet you can download from there that details what will happen and gives you the cut-offs for weight by height so you can check how much you might need to lose. 

I hope this covers everything, but feel free to ask away!! 

GOOD LUCK XX


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

welcome lucky and hi to everyone else..... 

flumpity, i have been thinking about you, how are you?

to answer your questions lucky.....dh and i were ttc since xmas 2007, i went to my gp about something else in feb 08 and the ttc issue came up and she got dh to do sa and a week later we were told that he had less than 1% normal forms with poor motility.  he had another sa which was marginally better but we were referred to our local hospital for baseline tests, wiggie this sounds like rep med team....?? anyway this was between may and august, i had hycosy, blds and scans all of which were fine.....we were referred to kings in sep but changed our mind when dh had uncomfortable experience in their 'special room'!!    we asked to be referred to guys and this must have been about october.  we went to their pie in november, had 1st appt 16/12 and started d'regging middle of jan....really quite quick i feel, especially as this was our nhs go.  to date, i only have praise for guys. 

hope this helps??!!  

as for us at the mo, should be 5+2 days pg.....nervous like we've never been nervous before.  scan on the 23rd.....everything crossed  

mrsd x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi all, hanging in there. they called this morning. we are booked for ET tomorrow afternoon. our 2 embies have progressed nicely so far, one better than the other was a perfect 8 cell yesterday and the other was a bit slow at 4 cells, but still developing so they've not written him off yet!

obviously they're not at blast stage yet because its still too early and we won't know till they open the incubator tomorrow but its a good start, another hurdle over... EC - tick, Fertilization - tick, day 3 - tick...

so only one more day of stress then its either all over for now, OR the 2ww (well 9 day w) of stress (but overjoyed stress iykwim).

ugh. have felt sick all day with nerves. so has dh.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Flumps - what an agonising time for you! Best of luck for tomorrow and hope they have 2 lovely embies waiting for you      

Wiggie xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Flumpity, hope you got good news today


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi there, we have one perfect blasto on board! fingers crossed... now a 10 day wait. x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

yay!! thats really fabulous news.....everything crossed for you!! take it easy xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Great news!!!


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

its very exciting. even though we're now only at the wait and see stage and there's nothing more we or Guys can do, its a relief to have got this far. it really did feel this cycle that perhaps we'd not get to ET.

they are so lovely at guys, the embryologists are amazingly human and friendly. i find them and the doctors rather nicer than the nurses to be honest. we had a lovely doctor do the ET, i can't remember his name though, and our embryologist was eleanor again (who did our daughter's culturing!).

they showed us a picture of the 2 embryos, both had made it to blasto, but the one which was 4 cells on day 3 had barely staggered to day 5, poor thing was a right mess, covered in fragmentation, lumps and bumps with a ragged edge and no obvious cavity. it was quite wierd to see it looking so unviable, yet desperately keeping going. anyway, i hope it can help someone else by providing some useful research in its final day because obviously it wasn't freezable or viable for us to keep.

the other one, which is now in me (!!!!!  ) was BEAUTIFUL. just starting to hatch.

FINGERS CROSSED. 

clo, what stage are you at now?


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

It is all getting exciting on this thread! Good Luck to you all!!

Does anyone what Guys are like regarding SET? I am 29 so really concerned they may only allow one embie to go back in?


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

they only suggest SET if you have a day 5 blasto transfer (at any age) and they prefer you to have at least 5 fertilized eggs before they do blasto. If you have day 3 transfer they put back 2.

(i insisted both times about the blasto thing, but it was my preference because i definitely only wanted a single transfer!).


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Fantastic news Flumps, sounds like you have a great blasto on board and a really good chance of successful implantation. Fingers crossed for you      

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

sorry i didnt have internet for MONTHS so lots of catching up to do on this thread BUT


WIGGIE!!!!!!!! OMG natural BFP so very very pleased for you hun!!!! Good luck for your scan - you have one on 16th? You must be over the moon!!!!   

Chat to everyone else once i have caught up properly
Mani


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks a lot for shairng your experinces with the guys so far.It is invaluable to be hearing from you all as this has bought me so much hope in furhter tx with them.I am going to do a bit more home work on my own and will definitely look into the guys website.

Congrats to clomidia and Wiggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!good luck and fingers crossed for you both. 

Lucky


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on this forum so hello to all!

I went to my PIE evening on Thurs 12/03 and have my doctor's consultation booked in on 6/04. I am NHS funded and was really surprised at how quickly and smoothly everything has gone so far - I only sent my forms back a couple of weeks ago and already am booked in to see the Dr! Can anyone advise how long the process is between your initial consultation with the Dr and starting treatment?

Thanks!
Nat


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Nat  

Welcome to the board! 

We are also NHS funded and were amazed how quickly it all came round... To answer your Q, it depends on whether there's any reason to delay treatment. If you've got all your bloods done (including HIV/Hep C, fsh, etc) and your dh's SA has been done, if your BMI is in the right range, and you've had a smear in the last three years, then you should be good to go straight away - ie sign all the forms and then start when you get your next period! 

I think they encourage long protocol for first time IVFers - that's what we're doing - so when we saw them in January and said we were ready to start, we signed the forms same day, had a scan to check follicle counts etc, then when my next AF arrived I started the pill (I also had day 3-5 bloods done at the same time). 

I took the pill for three weeks, then started down-regging. I'm now on day 7 of down-regging with another 8-9 days to go before my baseline scan. If that's all ok then I start stimming, for about 8-10 days before EC/ET (please god  ). 

So, I saw them in January, got my last period on 19 Feb, and am scheduled for EC on 6 April... all going well!!! 

Good luck hun


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

Hiya, how is everyone? I'm managing so far not to test early but starting to feel I can't bear the wait! Day 13 (since ec) today. Official test day is sat (day 16) which was a surprise - change of policy since 06 to make the wait longer. Argh.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Flumps

I think it depends which doc you speak to - on my 1st cycle at Guys last year they said to test on day 16, on my 2nd cycle they said day 14 post EC (maybe because I had a day 2 transfer). On both occasions my AF arrived before test date - so it didn't really matter! However I think a lot of clinics say that 14 days post EC is OK. So I would say go for it!!

Wiggie xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah i'm toying with it, but then again, i got a negative on day 14 the cycle which worked, so i'm a bit nervous of repeating that experience!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh flumpity! Your nerves must be shot to pieces by now. They've also told me 16 days post EC, I was expecting 14 as well! 

Wishing you loads of luck for saturday!!! (if you hold off til then!)

How's everyone else? I'm on day 8 of down-reg and am totally exhausted now girls, was fine for ages but it's kinda crept up on me. I've got a lovely coldsore on my mouth too, so I'm getting run down... got lots of fruit here for lunch (and a little bit of chocolate!) ! 

CX


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

God a BFP this morning!!!!!!! hurray. decided to test today (day 15) because yesterday i started to feel a bit buzzy, and i recognised the signs, so i felt pretty confident testing a day earlier than the clinic said. can't believe it! so over the moon. x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!
That is just brilliant brilliant news!! So delighted for you both... and you gotta love Guys too


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Fantastic news Flumps - you must be over the moon!!!!!

Clomidia - good luck with the down-regging, you'll be onto stimms before you know it!

Am making the most of a day off in the sunshine today...

Wiggie xx


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

fantastic news flumpity....so chuffed for you!!     hooray!!

chin up clomidia...good luck with the rest of dr, lets hope time flies for you!

as for me...dating scan on monday, had scan at my local hospital on wednesday as had some (tmi alert!!!) nice brown discharge and thought had better get checked out..anyway, looks like both embies stuck and we saw two darling little fluttering heartbeats, cant quite believe it, not sunk in yet.  will let you know more when i know more!!  

hope everyone is enjoying the weather..thinking lots of spring thoughts for all xxxx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

MrsD - what fantastic news! You most be so excited. Lots of ladies get bleeding in their 1st trimester (just visit the 1st trimester board and you will see!) and most of them are absolutely fine. Good luck for your scan on Monday

Wiggie xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks girls, feeling a lot better now - hoping to start stimming later this week, please god   

MrsD, that's amazing news!!! Twins!!!


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

mrsD, blimey!!! wowee. in for a penny... x

clomidia, do you know when you start stimms yet? hope they've given you a date. the time on DR plods by so slowly doesn't it.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Got my baseline scan on thursday so hoping to start then! Fingers crossed


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all ... or few? there are not many on our thread these days!! Any lurkers out there who want to join a lonely ttcer??  

Good news, baseline scan was fine and I've started my injections - back next week for follow up scan... yippeee


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi clomidia, great news you've started stimms. hope it keeps on going well... ! yes this thread has gone very quiet of late!!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

i am still watching this thread and wishing you all good luck,,,,,, and waiting for my daft BF to decide of he wants to start tx or not.....how comes we re the ones undergoing the tx willingly and they drag their feet!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey!! How are you all?

We had our IVF consultation - all went well, they are lovely - sooooo much better than the Homerton - phew!

My antral follicle count was 12, and I thought this was a bit low. I spoke to a lovely nurse though, who said it was fine and not to worry about it. She said there is a thin line between having just enough, and too many, and because I am young (ish!!) my egg quality should be good. 

Still a bit worried about it though! Typical. Think I just have to find something wrong all the bloody time! Grrr... 

How is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Clomidia - well done on starting stimms, how are you finding it?

Jasmine - hope you manage to get things sorted with your reluctant BF......

Emnjo - your AFC sounds fine, remember that it also varies from month to month as well. When do you plan to start tx?

Flumps - hope you are OK, when is your 1st scan?

Hi to everyone else out there!

Wiggie xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Wiggle - yes I am sure you are right! This process is sending me nuts!   
Hope to start asap - just waiting for my P to come and then off we go. I know I would start DR on cd21, but what if I haven't ovulated by then? Do you have a scan just before DR do you know?

How have you found GUYS? Congrats on your pregnancy by the way


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Emnjo

I always found the staff at Guys really lovely, even though I didn't get my BFP with them!

You should start d/r 7 days before your AF is normally due, so if you have a much longer or shorter cycle than 28 days then you can adjust accordingly. It doesn't really matter if you have ovulated or not - some clinics actually prescribe the pill for 21 days before d/r in order to prevent ovulation and to fix the date for start of tx. 

From memory, then don't scan you before d/r - you just start the meds and then they scan you 12- 14 days later to check that your lining has thinned and that there are no cysts or anything. If all Ok you then progress onto stimms after that.

I do remember that the whole process with long protocol seems to take ages, esp when you are keen to get started! I had a short protocol (ie with no d/r) second time which is much quicker, as you go straight to stimms on day 2-3 of your normal cycle.

Wiggie xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Wiggie (and not Wiggle!!)

Yes it does seem to take bloody ages.....You got a natural BFP in the end didn't you? Thats brilliant!

Guys seem lovely so far, and a lot better than the Homerton which was proving to be a nightmare : (

How far along in your pregnancy are you? x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Just coming up to 11 weeks - can't believe it! Worried about the 12 wk nuchal scan a week on Monday though, as that's when they check for abnormalities etc

Wiggie x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I hope it all goes well for you. You must be very excited, and a bit nervous I can imgaine...

I am sure it will all be fine, but I totally understand your concerns.

I can imagine i will worry all the way through until I have my baby in my arms, and then I guess comes a whole lot more of worries!! Joy!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 

Thanks wiggie - feeling tired, but otherwise ok. I think I can feel a bit of 'action' in my ovaries already ... eek! Good luck for your scan on Monday   

Emnjo, my AFC was also 12 first time round, and the nurse said she saw 7-8 this time, which she assured me was perfectly fine. She said most people have around 8-10 eggs at collection so this is absolutely the norm. They are all lovely there - very laid back, which I like! 

I too find the LP SOOOOOO long. I was on the pill until I started d-r as my cycles can be a bit erratic, then I d/regged for 15 days and had my first scan yesterday - baseline - and they said it was ok to start stimming. I'll stim for about 10 days, with egg collection due on 6/April please god. My official start date was 19 February!! 
I've started a diary on the IVF section, I'll try to keep it updated daily... 

Cx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

I have my first appointment at Guy's on Wednesday 1st.  I am hoping that I will be starting D/R on 13th (Easter Monday).

So far so good with Guy's but not got much to go off yet.  The PIE was good and made me feel confident I was in good hands.

I don't even know about AFC  Will they do it on Wednesday?

I am following your diary Clomidia


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

I need help, please!!!
I am 37 my dh is 44 and we are trying to have a baby for 3 years now. we tried 5 times ICSI and FET just recently in March which ended up in chemical pregnancy, very sad. Our last ICSI attempt and FET was done at guy's hospital. Now we are planning for our 6th ICSI in May but I am not sure to stick to Guy's or go to ARGC?? I have an oppointment booked for the 5th of May in ARGC as you need they have a waiting list of 6 weeks. 

My experience with Guy's was good and am not complaining. the nurses are friendly and the dr tarek al toukhy, who I deal with is amazing, I am very comfortable with him. Also, I did my immune testing and NK testing with Dr ******* and all came back normal. Dr tarek is very cooperative and he is taking into consideration all other options and treatments to get to BFP.

any feedback will help?? please, i want the best to get to my BFP and have a healthy baby,

hanadiz


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks the2mummies    Hope it's not too boring!  
Good luck for tomorrow! If they do a scan then they should let you know your AFC. Let us know how you get on! 

Hanadiz, I really don't know what to advise you - some people go with alternative clinics for a 'fresh' perspective but there's also a lot to be said for sticking with those you trust/believe in. I wish you luck whatever you decide... 

Only three more sleeps til next scan...


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hanadiz
If you have tried 5 icsi and no luck and you have been getting fertilization then something else is going on
It is most likely to be Immune problems, It is good you have appointment at ARGC, 
Dr Shehatal, is not very good with immune treatment, I a not sure if he sends the bloods to USA. You may find that if you retest with ARGC some of those would come back positive, ( they are quite expensive)

It may be a good idea to check the link below on immune tests in the UK
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0

Another Good immune Dr is Dr Gorgy at 57 Wimpole street, he used to work at ARGC


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 

I had my first scan today - stimming day 8 (although I took my jab after the scan) and the news is mixed - I have a great lining (well, great for me! thicker than I've ever had before!) but when the nurse scanned my right ovary first she found ONE follie - only one!    It was a good size, about 17mm, but there were no other follies on that side at all... so with (my and dh) bated breath, she moved over to the left and found three more follies - largest 16, then 14, then 12 ... and a few other little ones around 6-8mm. So, great lining, and 4 follies right now... we're back on Saturday for another scan.  
I am happy they found some follies, as we knew with elevated fsh it might be difficult, but a bit disappointed that my 7 potentials are now only really four. We are just hoping and praying that we get some eggies on Monday.      

Cx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

fingers crossed for you clomidia. you sound just like me - my right ovary didn't respond at all! not one follie and i don't have raised FSH so no idea why it didn't react. and the left one only had 5 follies. But here I am 6 weeks pregnant so it does only take one... good luck xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you sweetie - you're a star!!    I SO need those kind of stories right now


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hiya,

Hope you don't mind me joining you.  First time on ff for a very long time   I'm was on the Liverpool Womens site.  I've been lurking on here for nearly 12 months and finally took the plunge to post. 

Wiggie - Sorry if my name is very similar to yours, hope I don't confuse anyone   Congrats & Good luck with your 12 week scan on Monday  

Clomidia - I read a story on here the other day about a girl who only had 3 fertilised eggs and after Guys had tested for PGD only one was suitable for transfer and she got her BFP.  Good luck.  

Great to see lots of BFP's on here, Guys are obviously doing something right  

I'm on my 4th go, this time we are trying PGD at Guys.  Got a scan appointment tomorrow at 12.30 and egg collection should be Monday and hopefully egg transfer next Friday if all goes to plan.  I am very nervous as I've had my previous 3 tx's at Liverpool Womens hospital so knew what to expect there.  Was at Guys yesterday for scan & blood test.  My E2 levels have now gone up to 14000 and something ?? so they are trying to keep a close eye on me so I don't get OHSS.  One of the nurses, Maria, phoned me this afternoon to say I don't need to inject any Gonal F today   so now I'm off to bed and getting ready the train journey in the morning.

Love
Widgey
xx

p.s. DH collecting his frozen sperm from LWH at 8am in the morning, train from Warrington at 9.20am, I'm not going with him so I hope the motorway is clear or I'm off to London on my own


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi Widgey - good luck at Guys! Sorry to hear you are on your 4th attempt. 
How did you get on with your scan today? Hope it was all ok. I know Maria - saw her yesterday actually! We're back tomorrow.  

I'm also hoping for EC on Monday so maybe I will see you there


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Clomidia    

Todays scan went well thanks for asking and egg collection is on Monday at 10.15 so got to arrive at Guys for 8.15.  We've booked ourselves into an apartement close to the hospital on Sunday for a couple of days so we can be there nice and early on Monday. Got to have 75iu of Gonal F tonight, just sniffs & trigger shot tomorrow then we have a drug free day on Sunday    I'm really starting to worry now, what if there are no embryos to transfer after the biopsy.  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, let me know how you get on. Might see you there.   

Evening to everyone else, its been quiet on here tonight hope I've not scared everyone off   

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi Widgey!! Wow! It's all go with you too then  

Hope it all went ok yesterday! Are you expecting many eggs? We are also in on Monday morning - due at 11am for EC at 11.30! Goodness, you are in very early for a 10.15 collection? So we may pass each other in the corridor - haha!  

Everything was great today; our four leaders are now nice and big - 20s and one 17, and there's another couple of weeny ones too. No more gonal f for me, just one last sniff and trigger tonight. The nurse said I was the 6th person booked in for Monday, so I'm guessing you are the fourth or fifth maybe?! She said they did 40 egg collections this last week   

Yes, this thread is pretty quiet... but I guess there are a few 'readers' out there?! 

Good luck monday, really hope this one's the one for you both 

No 6! x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

just wanted to say good luck to you both for monday. x


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

flumpity - Thanks for your good luck wishes and big   on your   

Clomidia - Right then No. 6, Monday it is for both of us, yikes   My collection should be all over by the time you arrive for yours.

I was thinking about what you said about us being in so early for egg collection and I'm guessing its to do with DH's sample.  They will check to see if his fresh one is Ok (he only had 8 single sperm in his last one) and if not they will start to defrost his frozen sperm that we delivered there yesterday and if thats no good they will take him in for a Surgical Sperm Retrieval, the nurse gave us all the details for this yesterday.  I'm sure all will be fine with his fresh and there will be enough for my eggs.  With each treatment the number of eggs collected has gone down so I'll be grateful for any to be honest but we could do with at least 8 so they can do a fair biopsy for PGD on them.  Would like more though, the more the better for PGD but I'm not too hopeful.  

Don't think I'll be able to get online now till I get home on Tuesday so   and   we both get lots of lovely eggs.  Hope all goes Ok for you.

Hello to everyone else on here.

Love 
Widgey
xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi 

Just a quick hello and to say good luck to both Widgey & Clomidia for your ECs tomorrow       enjoy your drug free days today!

All the best

Wiggie xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi widgey and clomidia
just wanted to wish you luck for EC tomorrow, im one of the readers on here, we are booked at guys but for various reasons my BF panicked at last min and said he wasnt sure he cus go thru with it. anyway i had my hycosy last thurs and all was ok but they found i had 30 + follicles on day 11 so thinking of maybe PCO which is odd really as periods are regular 30-32 adays and we are all set to go really when bf has made mind up. i  am going to have a chat with him next weekend to find the state of play. if he says no then i will have to rethink my future with him really.

wiggie and flumpity, congtas on the BFP in case i havent sent you congrats already!!

im following you all tho and wish you all the very best of luck,

jx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello  

Big thanks to jasmine372, Wiggie and flumpity for the good luck wishes.

DH brought his lap top with him so am able to give you an update.

Clomidia - Hoping and praying everything went well for you and you got lots of lovely eggs.  I'm sure it was you and DH that were in the cubicle facing me and I was very jealous when you got to go home before me ha ha.

Went down nearly an hour late for egg collection but they got *24 eggs*    god knows how that happened I wasn't prepared for that at all. I know I had tons of follicles, about 30, I always do but never imagined that many eggs so just praying they are all mature enough for fertilization. Had a couple of blips today. First one was DH being asked to do another fresh sample about half an hour after we arrived as his original one must not had been good enough or didn't have enough swimmers. He started to panic incase they wanted to take him for the SSR operation. When he got back all flushed he said it took him a while to do the deed as he was under so much pressure, the poor thing.

Next blip was with me, while I was in recovery I started to feel really weird and queasy and my blood pressure dropped really low, they rushed in the anesthetist and he put me on a drip, I then had to wait until it went up to a normal level before I could go home. After arriving nice and early this morning at 8am we didn't get to leave until after 2pm. We were both soooo hungry. I'm Ok now, tucked up in bed in our apartment with DH snoring on the sofa. After 3 egg collections, this being my 4th, this has never happened to me before.

We've now got to wait till tomorrows phone call to see how many have fertilized.    

Clomidia sending lots of       for your call tomorrow.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes Widgey it was me!!!   

You poor ole thing - you looked so pale on the bed! I was amazed you were still there when I got back from EC and then saw them putting you on a drip.    Hope you're feeling better now. 

24 eggs... woweee    

Somehow after expecting four eggs we got SIX in the end so it looks like there were some hidden ones after all ... we are SO made up!!! Such brilliant news!        Feel grand now, had a long long sleep when we got home... they were so lovely and so supportive in there, just waiting on the call now... 

Widgey, sending some     for both of us... (and maybe see you later in the week!)


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Clomidia - congrats on the 6 eggs, remember it's quality as much as quantity!

Widgey - you poor things (you & your DH) having to go through all that.  Hope you are resting up now

And  that both of you get good fert rates overnight

Jasmine - hello! sounds like they were surprised by your scan result. Hope your BF  makes his mind up soon

Just to say that my nuchal scan at St Thomas was fine today, all limbs organs etc seem to be there - and a super-fast heartbeat! 

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning  

Clomidia - Wish I'd had the courage to say something to you or your DH..... but if it wasn't you I would have looked like a very strange lady.  Good luck with your phone call this morning. 

Wiggie - Fantastic news about you nuchal scan,  that must be such a good feeling. Did they keep your dates the same. 

Jasmine - Good luck with everything and I hope your talk with your BF goes well.  Let us know how you get on. 

the2mummies  - how did your appointment on the 1st go.

Big hello & good luck to everyone else, emnjo & hanadiz and anyone else "reading" 

The embryologist has phoned already and out of the 24 eggs 20 were suitable and we've now got 15 fertilised, next hurdle over.  They will do the PGD biopsy on Thursday and prob have egg transfer Saturday.  Not happy about using the cyclogest again but needs must and all that.  Guys ask you to start them the day of egg collection so it's once at night before I go to bed.  I got thrush (sorry tmi) from it the first time I used it so started to use a different enterance iykwim but as I've always had BFN's I'm gonna try and do what they say and use the front again.  

I've just had breakfast and now going to get showered and pack.  Hoping to get the 12.30 train from Euston back to Warrington.  Catch you all later.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all   

Wiggie, brilliant news about the nuchal scan - so thrilled for you hun   xx 

Jasmine, best of luck with bf - thanks for the support pet  

Widgey - yes, I was thinking the same thing! I would've felt very odd saying hello! But we did smile at each other   Great news about your 15 fertilised - that's fantastic! 

We also got the call this morning, of our six FOUR have fertilised! We are so made up! Delighted, relieved, emotional.... so we'll be going for day 3 transfer as recommended (too few to go to blast, first cycle etc etc!). 

So I'm afraid I won't see you Saturday Widgey after all, but I'll be thinking of ya and sending     all week 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

hi ladies....

sorry that it has been so long, have been keeping in touch 'virtually' though and really feeling for all at all of our different stages!  dont want to have to leave this thread as i've been here since say one of our treatment! think i'll be 80 and still reading....

really chuffed for widgey and clomidia for all your lovely fertilised embies.....thinking lots of strong multiplication thoughts even though maths was never my strong point!!  

widgey i had that exact same experience after my egg collection...after being really embarrasing (to both myself and DH) and hugging Raj (the doc who did my EC) 3 times when she told us she'd collected 11 eggs (sorry about me    ) i think i made too  much of a fast escape and DH had to stop on the middle of a dual carriageway when he was driving home for me to hang my head between my legs on the side of the road!!  at least you had docs sorting you out rather than my DH who was more concerned that a car would clip the bl***y wing mirror!!    anyway, i guess we all have little stories to pass onto others....!  glad that you came round quickly though. no to belittle what happend to you as for me it was actually a bit scary.  hope you got home safe and sound.......

jasmine, hope things with you and BF are ok and that you can move forward soon.  I had lots of follies on my day 12 scan too, drink lots of water, that's what they told me to do..... 

flumpity, how are you feeling??  

great news about your nuchal wiggie  

as for me, now 9+4, feeling and being rather sick but each time i just chant 'happy babies' over and over to put it all into perspective!

sorry for lack of 'i's in this text..my friends one year old pulled the 'i' off my lap top keyboard and we cant seem to fix it!  what are we letting ourselves in for?!!!!!

mrsd xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hello, a quick update with my shock news. after our single embryo transfer, our 7 week scan this morning revealed identical twins. both the right size, both strong heartbeats. good grief. xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG!!! Flumpity!!!           

Congrats hun!! So much for that single embryo transfer...!! 

Mrsdavies, maybe you and flumps can share 'twin tips'   
Good to hear from you -and thank you for sending postive thoughts (and multiplication ones!). So glad it's all going well for you x 

Just waiting for dh to come home... dum de dum!!! Can't wait to see him!!!! 

Clomi xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello everyone 

Clomida - Just wanted to wish you lots & lots of   and sticky vibes for your transfer tomorrow.  I'm enjoying reading your treatment diary. Will be thinking about you.  

Flumpity - Whooooa that's amazing, Guys are definitely on a roll, well done &   on your twins, double trouble   

mrsd - Your egg collection experience sounds eventful too but lovely that you kept hugging Raj, It must make their day when they get a response like that, even if you are were under the influence   Great to hear everythings going well with your twins too. 

To say i'm pooping myself is an understatement.  I've got really bad belly wobbles waiting for our phone call tomorrow.  Not even sure what they are going to tell us.  Are they telling us how many they were able to do the biopsy or how many are Ok?  I thought it was to tell us how many (if any) are Ok for transfer but after reading too many posts on here now I'm not so sure.  What if there are none?  Oh well we'll know one way or another sometime tomorrow. 

Take Care

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hope you are all ok.  Please excuse the very quick post but Im trying so hard to stay away from the boards during my treatment free few months.  Need a complete break all round so I can come back for my next cycle in the summer hols with a vengeance.

Just wanted to say congrats Wiggie on your nuchal scan, always such a relief.  So pleased its all going so well for you.

Flumpity Ive posted you on the other side but congrats again. 

Clomidia, Widgey, mrsdavies, jasmine372, Choice4 , hanadiz, the2mummies, anyone else ive missed.  Hello and best wishes to you all, sorry for lack of personals. 

Tam x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Flumps - wow identical twins!!! Do you these in the family? You must be over the moon!

Widgey - 15 fertilised, that's fantastic! Hope you have recovered OK and got good news today re: the PGD and ET

Clomidia - good luck for your ET tomorrow, I am sure they will have 2 good'uns for you

Mrs D - don't worry, the m/s will soon pass (but I know it doesn't feel that way at the time!)

Tam - hope you are enjoying your break from tx

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals 

Just a quickie - got a 7-cell and an 8-cell on board!! wow! Everything went really well and they were wonderful, as usual 

Widgey, good luck for the call, I'll be thinking of ya xxx 

Love and   to everyone else 

Clomi xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Evening  

Clomidia -   on being PUPO, fab news about your little embies.  Sending lots more sticky vibes your way. Bet you and your DH are sooooo happy. Well done and hope you don't go too loopy on your 2ww.  Have you got anything planned?

I got my phone call around 4.15 this afternoon, as you can imagine I was out of my mind by this time, anyway we had good news.  They were able to biopsy 11, the other 4 didn't grow big enough.  We will get our PGD results tomorrow afternoon to see if we have any to transfer on Saturday.  The embryologist said they were all looking really good so far and is happy that we have a good number so we should get at least 1 maybe 2 to transfer.  Oh I hope so.  Not booked our train tickets yet until we have a definite. Yikes.  

I keep repeating "Hope for the best, prepare for the worst"

Love 
Widgey
xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Clomidia - great news!

Widgey - best of luck hun

Wiggie xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Widgey, great news - you're one step closer every day!     Thinking v positive thoughts for you (and me   ) 

Hi to everyone else; hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend!!! And thanks to those who read my diary    I hope it helps some how or way! 

Dh and I finally booked something last night - two nights in a lovely hotel in Cheltenham with our woof. Looking forward to it. 

Cx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello  
Thanks for your positive thoughts Clomidia, I can feel them coming through   Wishing you, DH and woof a fab time in Cheltenham, sounds wonderful.  Happy 2ww and enjoy being PUPO. 

Wiggie - Thanks for your good luck wishes, they've worked wonders  . 

Had amazing news today.  We've got 6 embryos to choose from tomorrow that have been tested on and are clear of the chromosome problem.  I can't believe it, we're soooooooo happy.  Still got a long way to go but this is a great result.

We have to get the 6.20am  train to Euston tomorrow and we're booked in for the egg transfer at 12.30. This is the only train early enough that doesn't have any changes or a buses involved and it's still gonna take us just over 4 hours as opposed to the normal 2. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Oh well, can't wait to get there.

Hello to mrsdavies, jasmine372, Choice4 , hanadiz, the2mummies,

Take Care
Love
Widgey
XX


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello!  I have lurked here for a couple of days and have decided to finally jump on in if you all don't mind!  I am having my NHS freebie at Guys at the moment.  I first saw Raj around the time of the 'big snow' (can't remember when that was now...January or February??) and finally started sniffing two weeks ago.  I am now on my second day of stimming.  I have had all sorts of stops and starts up to now.  Firstly the snow meant my first appointment was postponed, then the delivery company stuffed up my drugs delivery so I wasn't able to start sniffing when I was scheduled to, then yesterday at my scan I discovered that I was supposed to have been delivered 2 bottles of synarel but I was sure I only had 1 which was about to run out!  I went home and checked to make sure and sure enough I only had one!  So I called the clinic and as usual noone answered.  I left a message and then sat worrying about whether anyone would be in on a bank holiday and whether this would mean my cycle would be cancelled....:-(  Luckily a nurse called this morning and said I could pick up a bottle from them today.  So today on Good Friday with no tubes running in my area due to engineering works (again!!!) I had to trawl across to London Bridge to pick it up.  So happily I am now sniffing and stimming as required and everything is back on track!!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Widgey - amazing news!!! Hope you get a beauty on board today    

Poppyfairy, welcome good luck with Guys!   Sounds like you've been through the mill already! Hope the stimming goes ok for you. (I'm also living in an area that has no tube running this weekend...Jubilee line??!) 

No news here. Bit crampy and 'sore' in the ovary area but otherwise fine 

Have a lovely Easter all xx 
(and lots of chocolate)


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Doh! Just spotted you're in Harrow   ... So are we!!


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Clomidia!  Yes does the Met line ever run on a weekend?!!!!  Had to catch the replacement bus all the way to Wembley Park on Friday.  
I am on day 4 of stimming.  Drinking tons of water...I can almost hear slushing as I walk about!!  I saw some tips on eating Brazil nuts on here so I rushed out and bought some and have been stuffing myself with them.  Better go and have today's portion now and fill up my hot water bottle.  BTW what is the hot water bottle meant to do?  I remember when I used to get acupuncture for my PCOS the doc always covered up my tummy to 'keep it warm' is that related?


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Easter Everyone  

Clomidia - I had similar cramps but things seem to have calmed down today. When is your OTD?  Wishing lots of     

Poppyfairy - Sorry to hear you got off to a bumpy start.  Hope the stimming's going well.  Good Luck with your treatment.

Egg transfer didn't go to plan as the catheter seemed to only go so far.  After 2 attempts pf prodding poking and sweating they checked it and only one had been released so he had to go back in with the other.  The whole process took ages so hope this hasn't affected our chances of a BFP.  I stayed very calm which was so hard under the circumstances and we've now got 2 blastocyts on board and test on the 22nd. Yikes.  Sad news is that we've got no frosties in reserve as the remaining embryos were not suitable for freezing.  Oh well.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

hi everyone. I've posted on this thread before and we've recently talked to guys again and given them more info so we'll see where that takes us! 

Wigdey- my dh has a translocation too so we're dealing with the pgd dept! Are you self pay? We don't really know what to do as I have high fsh and they are thinking they wouldn't get that many eggs. In fact, last we talked to them they told us to ttc as normal until we got another appt. I guess his translocation only has a live birth rate of less than 1% so they are just thinking it would result in another m/c if something is wrong. Anyway, every few months I do a new search on here for pgd and your post popped up. How are you finding the pgd team? Any advice you can give having gone through it? It all is so scary! best of luck being pupo!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi everyone!
very quiet here... all still away for easter? hope we all had a good one....!!

widgey, sorry to hear the procedure was more traumatic than necessary but hoping the 2 you got on board will nuzzle in deep and well!

clomidia - how goes the tww?

JVJM  and popy fairy- welcome to the thread, im new here as well but the ladies here are well informed and i hope theyll help us along this journey!

wiggie.- how goes the twins??!!

AFM, well i got some good news for you , the chat with BF went well and he s now on the same page as me. he obviously took the longer scenic route but at least we re at the same destination now. i think it took him time to realise we werent going to get PG naturally and to face the fact hes not supersperm and he has agreed to start ICSI ! so i called ACU - of course got the message fone. Only thing at my hycosy they saw i had 30 follicles. was on day 11.  so not sure if this is PCO or not,. i have fairly reg periods and OPKs show i ovulate reg monthly. anyway the scanner ( Angela) didnt say i needed anymore treatment but to just book when i wanted to start,. AF due next week so we could be moving very fast on this journey, have to get myself psyched up again now,!

poppyfairy, i noticed you mentioned PCO.. do you mind me asking how bad it was and whether you needed any tx for this before starting??

J x


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

jasmine372 said:


> AFM, well i got some good news for you , the chat with BF went well and he s now on the same page as me. he obviously took the longer scenic route but at least we re at the same destination now. i think it took him time to realise we werent going to get PG naturally and to face the fact hes not supersperm and he has agreed to start ICSI ! so i called ACU - of course got the message fone. Only thing at my hycosy they saw i had 30 follicles. was on day 11. so not sure if this is PCO or not,. i have fairly reg periods and OPKs show i ovulate reg monthly. anyway the scanner ( Angela) didnt say i needed anymore treatment but to just book when i wanted to start,. AF due next week so we could be moving very fast on this journey, have to get myself psyched up again now,!
> 
> poppyfairy, i noticed you mentioned PCO.. do you mind me asking how bad it was and whether you needed any tx for this before starting??
> 
> J x


Hi Jasmine, sounds like your BF is a bit like my DH. I knew we would have fertility problems because of my PCOS but it took him ages to accept that we were going to have to get help. It took me about five years but we are most definitely on the same page now!

On the subject of my PCOS.... I was diagnosed when I was about 15. I had had my first period on my 13th birthday and then I think one or two periods in the next two years. Back then (about 20 years ago now!!) it was very 'rare' and called Stein-Leventhal syndrome. I think the only thing they did was warn me I would have problems conceiving, which as a 15 year old, I wasn't too fussed about anyway. Through the next 10 years I never had regular periods unless I was on the pill (which I knew were pill induced anyway) When I was off the pill I might get one hell of a period every six months or even perhaps once a year! I was an extremely thin teenager and never had the weight problems with PCOS until I hit my twenties. I developed the fat PCOS belly and found it really hard to lose weight. I tried Metformin but it did nothing for me. I did develop Graves disease though (Hyperactive thyroid) and lost the weight then.

Last year I had my ovaries drilled and I started to get regular cycles. About every 40ish days but regular and with signs of ovulation (although my regular gynae doesn't believe me because they keep on scanning me well before anything is likely to happen). I have proof that I am O'ing as well because twice when I was scanned at Guys they found signs of O'ing. Oh and my last cycle was 32 days so it looks even better!

As for Fertility treatment and PCOS, I had a few dud goes at IUI with FSH injections because I didn't respond at all to the first dose and then over responded to the next dose up. So IVF was the only option for me.

I hope that answers your question about PCO. It seems so much more common these days and with so many different varieties of symptoms.

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Evening  

JVJM - Thank you for your good luck wishes and sorry to hear you need PGD too    I really thought I'd get about 8 eggs but was blown away they told me they'd collected 24.  My FSH has gone up to about 9.8 and with each treatment the number of eggs collected has reduced.  The most I'd had was 15 on my 1st tx when I was 36, the year later 11 and I think 10/11 the year later so I really thought as I am 40 next year It would be less again this time.  Lucky for us it was better than we'd hoped.  Guys applied for nhs funding for us from our PCT and by some miracle we were successful.  To say we were shocked was an understatement.  We were lucky enough to have 2 x NHS goes already at Liverpool Womens Hospital, we self funded our first go whilst we were on the waiting list so we never thought they would give us funding again.  Guys said we had a good case as this treatment is different to what we've had before.  

Haven't had much to do with the PGD team as such, just a few phoned calls from Sam the coordinator then she went off sick so had the nurses ringing me daily regarding blood results and any drug dose changes but they have all been wonderful.  Hope I can answer as many questions as possible for you and wish you good luck with your treatment.  

Think we could do with a separate PGD thread so we find related posts quickly.  A few of us PDG'ers have mentioned this but think I should PM one of the moderators. Don't like being cheeky though 

Clomidia - Hope you're little embies are snuggleing nice & tight, any more symptoms yet?  Me....I've had none, is that good or bad ha ha.

Jasmine - Thanks and great to hear your chat with BF went well. Sending lots of    for starting your treatment soon.

Poppyfairy - How's the stimming going so far  

Hello to everyone else Wiggie, flumpity, mrsdavies, jasmine372, Choice4, hanadiz, the2mummies and hope you've all had a great Easter.

Sorry its such a long post, I do waffle when I get going   

Love & Hugs
Widgey
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 
Hope you had a lovely Easter and enjoyed a choccy or two?   

Widgey - sorry to hear you had such problems with transfer - it's not an easy process is it? My bladder wasn't full enough so there was a bit of poking and prodding alright, but it went ok. I wonder did you get a 'less experienced' doc perhaps? I know with my iui's I hardly felt anything with some of the docs and others were, well, ouch    Glad you got two on board anyway!! I didn't know Guys did two blasts; we were told we had a choice of either 2 day 3 embies or 1 blast, I thought that was the protocol?  Sorry you didn't have any to freeze, did they say any more about why? 

By the way, as we had egg collection same day, my OTD is the same as yours!  

Oh... and another btw, you SO don't look 39!!!  

Jasmine, glad to hear you're starting tx! Exciting! Good luck with it!   They will do another count when you have your baseline scan so you will know expected follies then (as an example, my scan showed 7 possible follicles; I only had 4 dominant ones but I still got 6 eggs, so it's just an indication really)

Hi JVJM, good luck with you tx. I also have high fsh, and dh has had 'fluctuating' SAs in terms of numbers (although swim-ups were always good). I have never heard of translocation before, but I wish you loads of luck with Guys.  

Poppyfairy, how are you getting on? Have you a scan date yet? The hotwater bottle is to help grow the follies, I think (although I only used my wheatbag once!), not sure what the brazil nuts are for but I bought some and then forgot to eat them; they are gathering dust in a cupboard somewhere I suspect...    I see the Jubilee line's not running far this weekend either; hope this doesn't effect you getting to Guys! 

All fine with me; I've still got a few 'stabbing' twinges now and then and the odd cramp, but nothing major. I'm guessing it's just the cyclogest. We got a call from the embryologist on Sunday; our four cell embie, as suspected, didn't make much progress but did keep trying, bless it! It grew a few more cells! Our six-cell got to blast, but was not suitable for freezing. I am in some ways delighted that it made it to blast, but worried that it's poor quality is an indicator that my other two might be poor as well? I know it was a weaker embryo... ahhhh, head-wrecking isn't it? 

Oh well, only another week to go... dum de dum....


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Clomidia- Do you mind me asking what your fsh is? At our 1st Guys meeting in Jan, they made it sound like they don't treat high fshers. Good luck with your 2ww!  

Widgey- a PGD thread would be so helpful. DO YOU HEAR US MODS?   It's such a rare thing it's nice when you find someone else undergoing treatment as it makes me more hopeful!

Jasmine- good luck getting started! Do you have an appt yet? When I talked to them yesterday, it sounded like they were booking mid-May. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

ladies 
i was hoping for some advice. as you know we had our drs appt in feb but due to me needing a hycosy and BF havin second thoughts we delayed, now we re ready to go, do we need to see a dr again or do i just call up on CD 1 and say we are ready to go. im worried we may need bloods hormoones again and BF needs another SA as its been nearly 2 months. i want to get started asap and am aware that there may be a waiting list but as we are self funding do we just get seen when we are ready? 
what happens after that? do we meet with the dr who goes thru the drug protocol with us and shows the the injections etc etc. ? how do they know they are gonna get the drug dosage right if my hormones are from feb?

jx

JVJM. as per your post re appts in may, is this for first clinic appt or for getting started!?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi JVJM; mine was 11.7 at last test in February. Ironically, we were all set to start tx cycle and they realised they didn't have an up-to-date day3 bloods so did them the same cycle. It was quite a shock, I can tell you, as my previous fsh was lower than 8 (18 months ago though, so it's amazing how things can change once you get to the 34/35 age range!)  

The nurses always said to me that as long as it's below 12 it's in the "normal" range but I was on 300iu to try to get a good result. As it was, as you can see, it's just as well as I was still a poor responder (but luckily got 2 embies on board). If it's above 15, as far as I know, they can refuse IVF. I would think if you're under 12 you'll be ok; the nurses were really lovely about it with me and made me more relaxed about it all. 

Jasmine, I'd ring them up and let them know you're ready to start. If they need any more tests then I'm sure they'll let you know. As I said above, I had my day-3 bloods done when I'd already started the OCP (I had the prescription from my previous appt). I seriously doubt you'd need more tests done if you had them all in Feb, unless there was any kind of problem with them; afaik, you need to be within 12 months for hiv/hepC and about 6 months for fsh/day 3s etc (but I could be wrong). 

As for what happens after that, once we had done the initial chat with the doc and all the forms were signed (for spare embryos etc) we saw nurses from then on til ET. The nurses will show you how to jab/when scans will happen etc, and they go through all of the details with you each time you're in, so don't worry about it. The docs will decide what level of hormones to give you and the delivery company will ring you up to arrange a convenient delivery time. 
HTH but feel free to ask if you need more info 

Cx


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all

Clomidia and Widgie - Fingers crossed for you both with your two on board.  I hope I can put two on board.  I am hoping they are not going to force me to only put one back in.

Jasmine- When DH and I went for our first appointment, DH did his SA there and then (well not in the consulting room thank god!!! LOL!)   We got those results that day too.  So if you just call them I am sure they will be able to get everything done that you need to get started.

JVJM - Good luck with everything at Guys.  If you don't mind me asking, what is translocation?

AFM - Day 7 of injections.  Scan on Friday.  No pain anymore in ovaries and just a headache and bit of nausea and indigestion.  I am a little worried that my pain has gone from the ovaries because I am scared I may have ovulated.  I say this because usually I get ovary pain and it builds up right until I ovulate and then it goes away.  So surely if I am still growing follies and hopefully more than usual, then the pain should be worse than normal and still happening?  But the Synarel is supposed to stop you ovulating isn't it?  I hope if they scan me on Friday and find I have ovulated and they cancel the cycle that it doesn't mean my NHS freebie has been used up!  Although from what you were saying Widgie it may be possible to be funded again.  

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies,
thanks for your replies...

poppyfairy- good luck with your scan tomorrow. i wouldnt have thought you have ovulated as thats meant to be suppressed as you say so im sure it will all be ok., is this the scan that tells you how many follies are growing so far?

clomidia and widgie - how are things going for you both?? hope all well..!!

AFM. the nurse finally called me back yest. she said the bloods from feb would be fine. and we just call up on CD1 and away we go. NOW IM getting scared., AF due next week so in 3 weeks we could be starting. HELP! it kinda creeps up on you doesnt it.? you wait and wait to start and then you panic!  im going to sit down with BF this wkend and go thru dates , ie best to start next cycle or the one after.  did any one get last minute panic!?
what happens if you need urgent advice during treatment? do you have to wait ages for a nurse to call back like yesterday?

J x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Poppyfairy - your situation sounds exactly like me!! - I had a horrible swollen belly half way through stims, I think it was day 6, and was convinced I'd ov'd too soon! It was headwrecking! I was swollen and crampy and just felt awful. I rang the nurses and they brought me in for a 'reassurance' scan the following day (on Thurs, originally due to be scanned Friday, like you). At that stage the pain was gone and I feared the worst. But follies were growing in there and there was no problem .. phew!!!    The nurse said some people just react that way initially as the ovaries were sleeping, so to speak, and are now filled with fluid. If you're at all worried, just ring them... but I do hope I can reassure you somewhat (I was dreaming about early ovulation and missing our chance - in fact, if you look back in my posts you'll find my freakout day!) 

Jasmine, it does seem to happen all at once and then... poof... I spent three weeks twiddling my thumbs waiting to start down-regging! It felt like forever! Then once I started that it was another 2 weeks waiting to start stims... so don't worry, it might feel like it happens really quickly but it comes in stages... just take it one stage at a time

I feel rotten today; really bad cramps and awful backache during the night. Bleugh.


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

poppyfairy, a translocation is where parts of your chromosomes switch places. So all the correct genetic material is there, but it is just rearranged between two chromosomes. At least that is the case in dh's as he has a balanced reciprocal translocation. When it comes to ttc, what happens is the embryo gets half it chromosomes from you and half from dh, so we can either get a completely normal baby, a balanced translocation baby, or an unbalanced baby. The latter is what we think happened to the last 2 pregnancies. Hopefully with PGD they will be able to detect whether the resulting embryos are normal or balanced and choose the best to put back.


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

HI ladies!

JVJM- Thanks for the explanation.  I just find it amazing that they are able to tell us in the minutest detail about what is wrong or what is happening. As much as sometimes I wish I lived in a simpler age I am soooo thankful for the science we have today that helps us conceive!  I hope they can do something for you in the PGD dept for you!

Clomidia- Thanks for your reassurance.  Nice to know I am not alone in thinking that!  However today I just noticed I have EWCM and tons of it!  I just rang the clinic and hopefully they can get me a 'reassurance' scan as well.  Although I must admit I can feel the slightest twinges in my ovaries (or maybe I am wishing them there!!!) so hopefully everything is just growing still.

Jasmine- I know how you feel!  It happens sooo quickly once you are started.  I was googling about acupuncture etc and ended up buying the Zita West book last night on ebay.  Silly I know because by the time it gets delivered I will be feet in stirrups already being transferred probably!!  All I can think now is I should have been getting acupuncture ages ago and it is going to be too late to find someone to do a day of transfer session!  Good luck!  Might run into you there!!

AFM- as mentioned above I am panicking about early ovulation.  I am now worried that I didn't use the synarel properly.  Everywhere I read about ladies hating the stuff and I have never been much bothered about it.  Perhaps I wasn't getting any in there??  Although where else it could go I have no idea!  Although I did have that mixup and was given a new bottle of a different brand and I didn't like the sniffer much.  It was bigger than the other one and because there was so little space in my nostril I couldn't feel the spray inside my nose so I never felt like there was anything coming out.  I do however get a slight taste of it in the back of my throat.  Not overpowering though and certainly not as distasteful as I have heard other ladies complain of.  Aghhhhh I wish the nurses would call back soon!!

Good luck everyone whichever stage you are at!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Poppyfairy, you'll be fine   

EWCM is normal when stimming. I also panicked that I wasn't getting the sniffer right as I didn't have much side effects (have you shaken the bottle or held it up to the light to see how much was used?? - lol! I did!). 

The only things for me with the sniffer were a) the first day I had a bad headache, after that pretty much none! I worried cos everyone complains about headaches! b) I was v v v tired for the first week or 10 days, then felt 'normal' after that, I worried why I suddenly felt normal!, c) I could taste it in the back of my mouth/throat about ten mins after I'd sniffed. It wasn't overpowering or distasteful really, just a faint taste of the liquid. Bit unpleasant but that's about it... I worried that I wasn't getting enough....!!

All that you've said is perfectly normal... I promise


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello  

Nice to see this thread busy again but now I can't keep up with you all   

Clomidia - We're past half way    of this dreaded 2ww.  Sorry to hear you've had a bad night but you've got some good positive symptoms there.  

From I have found on here the guy who did our our ET was the head of the ACU dept, I googled him.  It was in the old unit on 4th floor, is that where yours was?  I've no idea what was going wrong but he managed to get them in in the end thank goodness.  Re the 2 x blasts, when we went in for the transfer they asked us if we had thought about how many we wanted transferring. I told them we just assumed it would be 2 due to this being our 7th egg transfer, my age, and past history etc, they all agreed this was the right decision but explained about the high chances of twins (if only) and the complications this brings. They showed us the 2 best ones out of 6, the first was a perfect blastocyst and the second not so perfect but still good.

Poppyfairy - I had no symptoms from sniffing at all.  I could taste it in the back of my throat after about 5/10mins but that was it.  It was soooo much easier this way than having the d/r injections that I've had on my 3 other goes.  TMI alert, one of the days when I was stimming I had a lot of CM too it was a bit of a shock.

Jasmine - Great news about you starting soon.  Don't worry we're all here for you if you have any questions and they nurses always ring you back.  I got a call back at 6.25pm one evening and missed the call coz I didn't think they were going to ring me back till the next morning but they left me clear instructions on my answer phone.

Hello JVJM how's things. 

The only 2ww symptoms I've got is sore (.)(.)'s and a stinking headache that I normally get just before AF so as you can imagine I've been in floods of tears this morning and not feeling very positive at all. Back in work tomorrow so should take my mind off things.  Just need to snap out of it if I can.

Here's a little dance for me & Clomidia to cheer me up              

Love Widgey
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Widge  

Love the dance    

Sorry to hear you're feeling lousy too, big hugs for you. I don't know how you've done this 7 times before, I take my hat off to you (and it's raining today so I have a hat!!) You are so strong to do all this. Hoping your little guys make it.  

I got a   when I saw your ticker - 6 days til test day... eeeek!! I don't wanna, I don't wanna...  

My horrible backache eventually went; and the cramps are better but on and off. But my belly's a bit swollen too today (delayed Easter choccie effect?) ; these are all AF symptoms for me, but I know they're also BFP symptoms so I'm trying to keep myself busy and not dwell too much on it (honest!)  

So, that in mind, better get back to work


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all ... just popping in to see how my cycle buddy Widgey is getting on? How are you doing? Feeling any better now?


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Clomida,

I went back to work yesterday and it helped to take my mind off things.  I've read so many treatment diaries and BFP symptoms I'm going a bit  

I really pooping it now our OTD is getting closer and my headache has come back with a vengeance today.  (.)(.)'s still killing me but that's about it.  I'm hoping I'm one of those lucky ladies I've been reading about who get pg with no symptoms.

Today is a very crucial day.  If I get through today without spotting then that will be a milestone for us.  It normally arrives on day 9 or 10, today is day 10  

How are you doing, any more cramps or back ache?

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Widge  

In that case then, I really      you get through today!! 

I'm absolutely fine today, no problems at all. Backache was back with a vengeance last night but then I think that was cos I overdid it a bit running around, work, dog, etc... I have a 15 day LP in a normal cycle, and all my IUI cycles were the same (my clomid cycles were all over the place, I think) so I wouldn't really expect AF til Monday ... if I get through Monday then I'll be    

Got a headache myself on and off... is that another cylogest side effect? 

Have a lovely weekend, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers xx 

PS Today is day 12 since EC for me - where are you counting 10 days from?


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you Clomidia   

 you get through Monday Ok, I'm sure you will. Try and do something to take you're mind off things and try to take it easy.

We made it through to day 11 with no spotting, unheard of before so that really is a   for us but still doesn't mean its going to bring good news on Wednesday does it.  Grrrrrr. I'm trying not to build DH's hopes up as its happened so many times before where I convince myself its worked only to brought straight back down to earth.  Anyway sorry for bring this thread down.  

I can't fault the treatment we have received from Guys Hopsital from start to finish and that is the main thing, they couldn't have done anything more to get us a positive result so we'll see what happens between now and Wednesday,     for both of us     

I don't think cylcogest causes headaches but you never know.  I suffer with then quite badly with them just before AF.  Its not too bad today.  Let hope its just hormonal changes while our little ones are getting settled in.  I've managed to stick with (sorry tmi) the front door and don't seem to be as irritated with it as I was the first time iykwim, or maybe I'm just more determined this go. 

Oh crumbs, sorry everyone this is turning into a 2ww diary all about me    I'll stop waffling now

Hello to everyone else   hope you're all Ok, you've been a bit quiet over the last few days.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend, its lovely and sunny here (DH out front doing some weeding ha ha) 

Clomidia - Here's another good luck dance for you (coz they make me smile)                  

Love 
Widgey
xx

p.s. Oh forget to add, I'm counting today as day 11 and Wed OTD as day 14 so been counting backwards , I think this is the way to work it out so the day after my ET day last Sunday may have been my day 1, I'm taking it as 2ww day 4 so I'm in line with everyone else and I can judge how my bodys responding to my embroys compared with last time.


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Widgey, YAY for no spotting!!! I always spot too so know exactly how you feel when it doesn't happen! Good luck for the rest of the 2ww, thankfully it's almost over for you.   

Clomidia, good luck with the rest of your 2ww! Almost done, you must be excited to test!   

Poppyfair, good luck with the stimming. Hopefully the ew is just a good sign for you! When is your EC?

Jasmine, wow sound like it could happen fast! That I think is best though so you don't have much time to obsess and worry! 

No updates on my front, waiting for a letter and I find out from another clinic on Wed whether they have approval for pgd on dh's translocation. It's all just a waiting game for us! Dh did turn 30 this weekend and I made a huge cake for him. He has always said he wants to be a dad by the time he's 30 so that gives us a yr to make it happen!   it does!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Widgey, your numbering system is a bit too complicated for a   like me, but as long as you get it and you're able to compare it with your other cycles, that's what counts!   

JVJM, thanks hun, but no way am I excited to test! I hate testing. 

I'm spotting today. Not good news.


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Sh1t Clomidia you must be so worried  but look its not over yet is it? Please try not to panic easier said than done I know.  

Some girls have a late implantation bleed and this could be whats happening to you.  You've been getting some good strong symptoms with your back ache and AF pains so this could be good sign.

Rest, rest, rest, as much as possible. Put your feet up and have some time out.  Is it worth increasing your cyclogest perhaps?  I read on here other girls have done it, maybe you could phone Guys in the morning to see what they say.  This is what I was going to do if I started spotting, got a feeling I may still do today or tomorrow.

Oh honey I'm sending lots of     and   for you.

Love & Lots of Hugs
Widgey
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Widgey

Thanks hun    I'm not sure it's all over, but it's not looking good. I'm spotting light pink/red blood all afternoon, it's light but fairly frequent... 
I had a few cramps too and took a paracetemol (tbh, if it's over it doesn't really matter what I take! might have a large brandy if it gets any worse - lol!)

DH is being v encouraging and reminded me we have to test Weds regardless of bleeding in between, it can go either way, bless him. I didn't know that about increasing the cyclogest, I was thinking what's the point of taking it if it's over, but I'll ring Guy's tomorrow if it doesn't get any heavier, and see what they say?  

Is there any way, because I had 2 transferred, I could be losing one? Or am I clutching at straws here?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not going to bother ringing Guys... Spotted all last night every time I went to the loo... dark brown blood, and there's more this morning. 
I'm sorry to say this is the end of the line, although I still haven't got AF proper, I'm expecting it to come sometime today/tomorrow
I hope you have better luck Widgey


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Clomidia this is awful, I'm so so sorry  

Not good news from me either, I started brown spotting last night, its still there now       classic signs of AF arriving.  This is my 7th transfer and apart from the spotting coming a day later than normal this means AF on her way.

xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh b&gger Widgey!!! I really really really wanted this for you hunny    I'm so so sorry 

I feel awful for my poor dh today; he is in the office and when I spoke to him earlier he seemed so glum, I know it's on his mind, poor thing. He'll be working from home tomorrow and Weds so I'm trying to stay perky til then for his sake...  

P-fairy, did you have your scan friday? How did you get on?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi widgey and clomidia

im so sorry for you both,.      thought you were both in with a good chance this time. that evil AF witch,

take your time to get over the loss and be strong for yourself and your dear other halves.

J xx


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

widgey and clomidia, so sorry to hear you're both spotting.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello
hope I can leap in. Relieved to have found this board!! Fellow PGDers- wow!!

Ladies who are spotting- I did this and had the worst AF pains ever was convinced it was all over- eventually had a BFP and now have a wonderful 18 month year old.

Am undergoing PGD at moment. Had EC on Friday- produced 17 eggs and 10 had fertilised.
I am a bit anxious as I have not heard anything from them today. I thought Biopsy happened on day 4. Is day 1 the day of EC or is it day zero?

I know I sound stupid having been through this twice already but I think I had erased lall memory of the treatmet.

I owe everything to Guys but has anyone else found communication to be an issue? Feel dreadful mentioning it as I think they are otherwise brill x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Swan! Thanks for the   

Good luck with your cycle! That's great news about your embryos. 
You take EC day as day zero, so the day after is day 1 so if ec was friday your embies are three days old... does that help? 

Also, if what you mean is about getting through on the phone, call backs etc, then I can sympathise - I've never actually got a nurse when I ring, always the machine but they do call you back ... eventually! I just tried not to let it stress me   

JVJM, thanks   I'm afraid it's more than spotting now


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm glad to see another PGDer! Welcome! Good luck for the biopsies...wishing you have some good embies.

I'm worried about their communication, or lack of it and I haven't even started yet! I guess that is why I also am looking into other clinics. The only thing is Guys have been doing it for so long, it makes me think they know what they are doing!


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Faith restored- they rang at three minutes to five!! BY this point I was a wreck

Great news-all ten embies can be biopsied and none are less than a grade three.


Just pray we get a good one to pop back on Wednesday xxxxxx 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing evening. What a rollercoaster!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Good news swan, and good luck  

PS They've rung me back after 6pm some evenings!


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone
Can i join in with you on this board too? have only just found you.
Am about to start DR this week for 2nd PGD at Guys.  Feel a bit isolated as I live SO far away - am in the north east and travel to guys for treatment.

Widgey and Clomidia  

xx


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi again Swan  
There is a small PGD thread on Pre treatment (Peer support).
x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI all

Just got back from hols and popping in to find out how Widgey ad Clomidia are doing. So sorry that it sounds like a BFN for you both - will you test tomorrow anyway?

Hi to all the newbies, and great news Jasmine that your BF has finally come round!

Wiggie xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Wiggie but just been the loo and my AF has arrived     I'm so so upset, DH is out at the footie so dealing with this alone at the moment. 

Hope you had a lovely holiday.

Clomidia - Hope you're OK  , I PM'd you earlier.

Thanks to you all for your lovely messages. 

Love 
Widgey
xx


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Widgey

Just wanted to say Im so sorry for you.   

Take care xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Widgey, I'm so so so sorry     I can't believe it... 

Nic, welcome to the thread - sorry you had to join this horrible week; there were lots of bfps on here recently though so don't lose heart... good luck 

Wiggie, so glad to see your 12 wk scan went well! Well done   

I've rung the nurses line and left a message about our bfn (yes, did test this morning, as instructed) and asking about our follow-up consult. Not sure where we're going to go from here; we would like to go again, if suitable, in late summer. Now I've got to concentrate on seeing if I can get some funding from somewhere!!

I really can't fault Guy's so far; they have done everything they could for us and were so lovely too...


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
so sorry widgey and clomidia... life is sooooo unfair.....!! hope you take the time to get over this before starting this rollercoaster again. what a horrible BFN week.........

welcome to nicstar - where do you live in the north?? wow ,it sounds like a long way to travel to guys but i hope they look after you well to get your BFP!!

just a quickie - did any of you ladies try acupuncture? and did it help? ive been once and she is lovely but now she is confusing me a bit as she says she has got 2 clients this year whose DHs had sperm antibodies so she is now recommending we try this for a few months. im just not sure as it would involve getting bf to have needles twice a week + take herbs. this would be about £100 a week x 3 months = approx £1200  . and no guarantee.
ok its cheaper than ICSI but in a funny way i just wanna get on with things now esp now  BF has come round i dont want to give him a chance to think it could happen naturally or we ll be back to square 1 again!
waiting for AF to start so i can call GUYS. do i need to speak to the nurse /reception? and what if AF starts at weekend? does this delay the drug order? 

sorry for so many questions!

J x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Jasmine

I did acup, dh didn't but wasn't averse to it - I just found it helped relax me. I paid £33 per session and had one every two weeks or so, with a couple extra around EC. I guess it's up to you if you want to give it a go but it sounds quite expensive. I didn't do the herbs.

Don't worry about the nurses - when you get AF just leave a message on the "hotline"  to say the day AF arrived and that you're ready to start. Someone will call you back - but don't panic if it takes a couple of days for them to get back to you as you won't need your drugs til day 21 right?

Once Guys set everything up the drugs company will then ring you and arrange delivery. The drugs company actually rang me before the nurses did! So I knew everything was in order (in fairness, the nurse rang the same day, but she had faxed the co earlier). Our drugs arrived within a week of AF, and so we had plenty of time to sort out the fridge, read through them etc...

The week of our EC the nurse told me they had done *40 EC* the previous week - so that gives you an indicate of how many couples/women they are seeing at any one time   
Good luck x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi clomidia
thanks for the info. its funny how you think you know what to do but actually its the practical stuff as well like how to get the drugs and what to do with it!!  i assume we start day 21 as not been told otherwise. its been 3 months since they saw us so it does seem a little odd given that we re gonna start witout seing anyone other than a nurse now! i assume they will also give us an appt with the nurse to tell us what to do and when.

40 EC in a week?!! and thats one clinic.i hope they dont see us as conveyor belt medicine....... my god. one thing bf kept telling me that day we were sat in waiting room, he kept saying' theres so many people here' again and again. i think one doesnt realise how many couples do need help as its still so taboo, and it shouldnt be, i mean people make it known to everyone if they need a heart op, knee replacement, even viagra!!! etc etc so why should infertility be anything else but a part of our bodies that needs that extra TLC yet it just seems so taboo to speak of it. ive only told 2 close friends re this tx- strangely enough they have kids already but they have just taken it well and matter of factly as if i was having a knee op. BF as usual hasnt told anyone.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 
Don't worry, we're here for you if you get panicky and are not sure about what to do next. Good luck with it all...

We told pretty much everyone - apart from my team at work - but my boss and line manager both know - and then all our friends and family etc... it seemed easiest for us both - and it does address the taboo of it all too - no taboo here!   Most people are wonderful when you tell them, and it also gets rid of the "when will you be next" type questions!!! The hard part now is telling them all it didn't work, as I know they'll all be disappointed for us...


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello everyone  

Clomidia - I have been reading your diary - I am soo sorry.   I hope your ok. I thought your last post was wonderful. I hope I can be as positive as you if I get a BFN.. Widgey sending you a hug aswell. xx

Well I have just started the sniffing! I am on day 4 now... feeling fine! The odd headache, and I am quite crampy - like bad period pains - wonder if this is normal?!

I wondered what amount of Gonal F you were all on? I am only on 150iu (29years) and hope thats enough!? I wanted to be on more, but Guys keep saying its enough - hmmmm not sure about that! 

ANyway, I hope your all ok

Emma xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks emma  

I hope it goes well for you hun. Headaches are very common I hear! 
I was on 300iu but don't forget I had high fsh and am very much older    I thought that 300 was waaay too much - but it was just about enough! When you have your first scan if they're not happy they can adjust it then. 
So when's your baseline scan? 

I got a call back a little while ago; we have our follow up consult on 18 May - and the nurse said she was very sorry to hear our news, which was lovely of her... 

Cx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

ACU was not the place to be today if waiting for ET. Grand opening is happening tomorrow so nurses rushing round and work men everywhere trying to make it look even nicer. Whilst waiting for an eternity with a full bladder  a news crew then turned up to cover the event!! Thankfully they were not interested in us. I was in a very heightened state to say the least.

Beware anyone with appointments tomorrow- wear your best dress!


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Thought i would say hello as i am going through my first IVF at Guys.

Emma:  I have been on 112.5 of Gonal-F because i have PCOS so there is more danger of over stimming. I had a large number of follicles at the baseline scan so they lowered the dose from 150 to 112.5.
I have just had a positive 7 day scan with 26 follicles growing as they should be and they have just raised the amount to 150. 

Ive started to get a throbbing in my right ovary but so far its only a bit uncomfortable and not too painful. I have a fair sized belly on me though, although this might be because im stuffing myself with steak at every chance i get!

So far i have been very happy with Guys - everyone has been really lovely and helpful. 

Good luck to everyone.

Love
Reggierob


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

oh Widgey and Clomidia- big   

So sorry, it's so unfair! What is your next step?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Widgey & Clomidia - so sorry about your BFNs       we've all been there and it doesn't get any easier

Clomidia - great that you've arranged your follow-up consult, I always found it helped to focus on next steps after each BFN.

Jasmine - I've been having acupuncture for the past 3 years, I also took the herbs for a while. They taste disgusting   but apparently can have a greater effect than using acu on its own. If you can get your BF to do herbs and/or acupuncture it may help - but as you say it all adds up in terms of cost - and ICSI should address the male factor issue anyway. It may be worth your having acu during tx as it helps relieve the symptoms of down-regging and can aid embryo implantation.

Emnjo - good luck with the sniffs, you should get your AF soon so maybe that is what is causing the cramps

Reggierob - welcome and good luck with your stimms, when do you expect to have EC?

Hi to Swan, JVJM and Nicstar

Wiggie xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks    Think I have to just trust them!

Clomidia - Good luck for your follow up. Glad that you dont have to wait too long. Are you going to try again?

Reggierob - good luck to you! When do you think your EC will be? I have also been very happy at Guys.. I had IUI's at The homerton, and they were not at all as good, glad to be having treatment there.. 

Has anyone heard or Wheatgrass juice helping egg quality? I have been reading that ots pretty good take whilst stimming... may give it a go!!  I am taking the vitafem zita west vitamins, and the DHA blisters aswell, and having accupuncture. Not sure if this will do much, but its keeping me calm!

Hope everyone is ok - sending positive vibes out to you all


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hiya
emnjo - i have heard of wheatgrass helping with sperm production but not for egg quality, im sure someone on here will know.

wiggie - thanks for info re acupuncture. i will be having but not DH, i dot think i could cope with stress of trying to get him there as well!!

on the subject of vits, what does everyone take when they are having tx, i am taking omega 3. vit B, vit E,vit c, folic acid.  and just trying to be good with food! BF is taking, L arginine, vit B, vit c, vit E, zinc, selenium.  anything else we are missing out on?

typical isnt it. im  waiting for AF to come so i can call the clinic. she was due on wed or yest and no real sign yet, i wotn bother testing as im sure just delayed cos for once i want her to come!! if she starts over wkend, i guess ill just leave a message on ' hot line ' and wait for the call back......

anyone up to anything nice this weekend?

J x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Jasmine
I am taking just taking pregnacare. I think this pretty much covers things. My acu lady is a a bit anti-vitamins and thinks our bodies will get far more benefit from eating a sensible diet rich in vitamins- all well and good but I know for a fact that on tx all I ever want are treats and not rabbit food.

Hope the AF turns up soon x

I am spending the weekend trying to stop my DD from leaping all over the embies


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Widgey and Clomidia - So sorry to hear about your BFNs   

This is just going to be a quick one as I am feeling like rubbish as I had my EC today.  They only got 5 eggs.  Not feeling too positive.  Will find out if any fertilised tomorrow.  Made the mistake of doing a bit of a search on another site I used to be active on and everyone seemed to be getting from 15-25 eggs.  So don't know what this means for us.  However a friend of mine got only one egg on her cycle of IVF and had a baby from that one egg, so who knows!??

Hope everyone is OK.  Sorry for the lack of personals....going back to bed now.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Jasmine - make sure you take zinc as well (good for cell production!). Hope your AF comes soon....

Poppyfairy - hope you get good news on your fert rates. Remember it's quality not quantity - plus, as they can only put 2 embies back, 2 good'uns is all you need.  I only ever got 6-7 eggs during tx which was about normal for my age. Best of luck  

Emnjo - not heard about wheatgrass helping fertility, but I know it is packed with vits etc so probably worth taking anyway!

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all - I've just had my first tx at Guy's; had my ET yesterday so am at the beginning of the dreaded 2ww - feels like it's been an age ALREADY.

Poppyfairy - just wanted to say I only got 4 eggs at EC on Wednesday and was pretty disappointed, especially as I'd got 7 eggs last time from a lower dose of Gonal-F (300iu this time; 225iu last time).  I can't tell you I wasn't upset, actually had my heart in my mouth every time the phone rang from the clinic to let me know how the little fellas were getting on.

3 of them fertilised, 2 of them survived to Day 3, and we put back one 8-cell and one 6-cell embryo yesterday    The consultant and the embryologist both said they were very happy with what we had and that we stood a good chance.  Now that they're back inside me I'm feeling much happier - I guess all along I was worried we wouldn't even end up with 2 decent embryos to transfer.  DH told me to be positive though - and said "those two little fellas are trying their best - we have to believe in them!" and he's right.  Focusing all my attention on trying to connect with them inside me and being positive about their chances.  They *are* trying their best, and let's hope it's enough to get a BFP.

Did you go for ICSI?  Fingers crossed that you got a good fertilisation rate...


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192169.0


----------

